# Help me TSF, you're my only hope~



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow, long time since I've posted here 

Anyways, i seem to have some nvidia driver errors, as I first experienced this issue related to World of Warcraft errors and i posted it on their forums, got some help, thought it was fixed, got more help, thought it was fixed again, yadayada.

I've gotten two different bluescreen errors, images attached.

What I've done to my computer:


Scanned with MSE, Spybot, MAM, and Ccleaner
Re-installed driver without restart
Found out that was a mistake
Uninstalled drivers, booted into safemode and reinstalled
Did memtest x86
Windows repair
Repeated step 4, but with a nvidia file remover before i reinstalled
Scanned with Pareto Logic PC Health Advisor and let it do its thing
And now i'm posting this, after rebooting from my last bluescreen

Oh, and the first error message was "IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL", even though the other one is the most recent one.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Follow the instructions here> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html

Lets see what the dump files say.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> *SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION*:
> _This error has been linked to excessive paged pool usage and may occur due to *user-mode graphics drivers* crossing over and passing bad data to the kernel code._


What is the model # of your nVidia card? Both BSOD are about the video driver. *Uninstall *the driver and reboot into _Normal _mode. Windows will load the default *VGA* driver. Now download the latest driver and reinstall then reboot. If this still fails the go to the Device Manager open the *nVidia display driver/Properties/Drivers/Roll Back Driver*
You can also run *Driver Verifier *which will test your driver. 
How to use Windows Driver Verifier Manager to Troubleshoot & Identify Driver Issues - YouTube


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> Follow the instructions here> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html
> 
> Lets see what the dump files say.


Here, i also included some "Errors1" event log file which i haven't seen before, so i assumed it was connected to this.





spunk.funk said:


> What is the model # of your nVidia card? Both BSOD are about the video driver. *Uninstall *the driver and reboot into _Normal _mode. Windows will load the default *VGA* driver. Now download the latest driver and reinstall then reboot. If this still fails the go to the Device Manager open the *nVidia display driver/Properties/Drivers/Roll Back Driver*
> You can also run *Driver Verifier *which will test your driver.


I'm not sure which driver file you wanted me to verify, so i chose the one that caused the first bluescreen(dxgmms1.sys) because that seems most logical.

After the verification, if it happens again, i'll reinstall it the way you told me to if anything else if not specified in this thread.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Looks like you have Daemon Tools installed?
If you do uninstall it's a known issue on Win7 systems.
sptd.sys Sun Oct 11 16:55:14 2009 > Driver Reference Table


The last are are 3 different BC codes, that usually means hardware(or Daemon tools since it emulates hardware).


WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV

SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_0x7E_dxgmms1!VIDMM_APERTURE_SEGMENT::EvictResource+2dc

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_0x3B_nt!ObDereferenceSecurityDescriptor+2b





```
Built by: 7601.17790.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120305-1505
Debug session time: Wed Apr 18 00:36:05.853 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:24:54.226
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!PoIdle+52a )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_nt!PoIdle+52a
Bugcheck code 0000007E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000005 fffff880`045d3a65 fffff880`03e1c8a8 fffff880`03e1c100
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17790.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120305-1505
Debug session time: Tue Apr 17 16:19:49.376 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 16:18:40.156
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ObDereferenceSecurityDescriptor+2b )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!ObDereferenceSecurityDescriptor+2b
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`033db3fb fffff880`097b9080 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = V1.9
BiosReleaseDate = 03/17/2009
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7519
MaxSpeed:     2330
CurrentSpeed: 2339
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17790.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120305-1505
Debug session time: Sun Apr 15 12:21:33.682 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:09:21.462
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_APERTURE_SEGMENT::EvictResource+2dc )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  NULL_DEREFERENCE
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_dxgmms1!VIDMM_APERTURE_SEGMENT::EvictResource+2dc
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000005 fffff880`0ff51a6c fffff880`05bdd8a8 fffff880`05bdd100
BiosVersion = V1.9
BiosReleaseDate = 03/17/2009
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7519
MaxSpeed:     2330
CurrentSpeed: 2339
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17790.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120305-1505
Debug session time: Fri Apr 13 21:23:15.253 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:09.548
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`052a88f8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
```


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> Looks like you have Daemon Tools installed?
> If you do uninstall it's a known issue on Win7 systems.
> sptd.sys Sun Oct 11 16:55:14 2009 > Driver Reference Table
> 
> ...


I've tried to uninstall, but the program isn't available for uninstall in the "add and remove programs".

Same goes for "Magic Disk", which just caused another bluescreen...


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Try to use Microsoft tool "Fix problems with programs that can't be installed or uninstalled"

Fix problems with programs that can't be installed or uninstalled


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try using Revo Uninstaller for both.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

None of those found daemon tools. I've uninstalled magic disc with revo, though.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Scratch the last part, apparently it finally worked to try and manually run the uninstall.exe within the file folder(which usually caused an error when i tried).

Now i'm free of both of these programs


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

See if it BSOD's now, if it doesn't reports are that the latest Daemon tools works alright but I can't verify that.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Just got a new bluescreen, with the error code "BAD_POOL_HEADER", and i googled it and tried this, but i wasn't allowed to delete it. 

I've also attached the logs


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Blamed on wmpnetwk.exe which is a driver for Windows Media player Media Extender are you using Media Extender(Xbox, PS3 among other things)?

That sptd.sys Daemon tools driver is still present in the dumps also.

Amfltx64.sys Sun Oct 14 23:37:21 *2007* Appears to be a Mouse driver?
.......... Driver Reference Table

vcsvad.sys Sun Nov 16 04:51:18 *2008* Virtual Audio driver from 2008
.......... Driver Reference Table

ManyCam_x64.sys Thu Mar 13 03:46:01 *2008* Virtual Webcam driver 
........... Driver Reference Table

The above drivers are all multimedia drivers that are out of date.


```
Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\041912-21543-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\mss*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17790.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120305-1505
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03065000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`032a9650
Debug session time: Thu Apr 19 01:34:09.797 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:36.577
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 19, {22, 800000, 0, 0}

GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80003313100
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80003281a18
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+72d6 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

BAD_POOL_HEADER (19)
The pool is already corrupt at the time of the current request.
This may or may not be due to the caller.
The internal pool links must be walked to figure out a possible cause of
the problem, and then special pool applied to the suspect tags or the driver
verifier to a suspect driver.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000022, 
Arg2: 0000000000800000
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000000

Debugging Details:
------------------

GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80003281a18

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_22

POOL_ADDRESS:  0000000000800000 

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

PROCESS_NAME:  wmpnetwk.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8000306f80e to fffff800030e1c80

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0b1c1408 fffff800`0306f80e : 00000000`00000019 00000000`00000022 00000000`00800000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0b1c1410 fffff800`032101fa : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0b1c1560 fffff880`0b1c14e0 00000000`00000001 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x72d6
fffff880`0b1c14a0 fffff800`033dd204 : fffffa80`05967de0 fffffa80`07ee11c8 fffffa80`03d0e750 fffffa80`00000000 : nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+0x46a
fffff880`0b1c1550 fffff800`030eaef4 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07ee11c8 fffffa80`03d0e750 00000000`07060001 : nt!IopDeleteFile+0x1f4
fffff880`0b1c15e0 fffff800`033df624 : fffffa80`07ee11c8 fffff880`00dcccb0 fffff880`0b1c19e0 fffff980`1122ec10 : nt!ObfDereferenceObject+0xd4
fffff880`0b1c1640 fffff800`033db5d8 : fffffa80`0592e970 fffff880`00dcccb0 fffffa80`07ee1010 00000000`00000001 : nt!IopParseDevice+0xe94
fffff880`0b1c17d0 fffff800`033dc7f6 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07ee1010 fffff880`0b1c1ca0 fffffa80`03d0e750 : nt!ObpLookupObjectName+0x588
fffff880`0b1c18c0 fffff800`033bc736 : fffff8a0`045dff00 00000000`01d0f5e0 00000000`00000001 00000002`00000000 : nt!ObOpenObjectByName+0x306
fffff880`0b1c1990 fffff800`030e0f13 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0b1c1ca0 fffffa80`0820b060 00000000`00000000 : nt!NtQueryAttributesFile+0x145
fffff880`0b1c1c20 00000000`77b016ea : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`01d0f5a8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x77b016ea


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+72d6
fffff800`0306f80e cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+72d6

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4f558b55

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x19_22_VRF_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+72d6

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x19_22_VRF_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+72d6

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=0000000000000200 rbx=0000000004f2f800 rcx=0000000000000019
rdx=0000000000000022 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000200
rip=fffff800030e1c80 rsp=fffff8800b1c1408 rbp=fffff90000001ed8
 r8=0000000000800000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000000000200
r11=fffff8800b1c14e0 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000800000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000206
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`030e1c80 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`0b1c1410=0000000000000019
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`0b1c1408 fffff800`0306f80e : 00000000`00000019 00000000`00000022 00000000`00800000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0b1c1410 fffff800`032101fa : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0b1c1560 fffff880`0b1c14e0 00000000`00000001 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x72d6
fffff880`0b1c14a0 fffff800`033dd204 : fffffa80`05967de0 fffffa80`07ee11c8 fffffa80`03d0e750 fffffa80`00000000 : nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+0x46a
fffff880`0b1c1550 fffff800`030eaef4 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07ee11c8 fffffa80`03d0e750 00000000`07060001 : nt!IopDeleteFile+0x1f4
fffff880`0b1c15e0 fffff800`033df624 : fffffa80`07ee11c8 fffff880`00dcccb0 fffff880`0b1c19e0 fffff980`1122ec10 : nt!ObfDereferenceObject+0xd4
fffff880`0b1c1640 fffff800`033db5d8 : fffffa80`0592e970 fffff880`00dcccb0 fffffa80`07ee1010 00000000`00000001 : nt!IopParseDevice+0xe94
fffff880`0b1c17d0 fffff800`033dc7f6 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07ee1010 fffff880`0b1c1ca0 fffffa80`03d0e750 : nt!ObpLookupObjectName+0x588
fffff880`0b1c18c0 fffff800`033bc736 : fffff8a0`045dff00 00000000`01d0f5e0 00000000`00000001 00000002`00000000 : nt!ObOpenObjectByName+0x306
fffff880`0b1c1990 fffff800`030e0f13 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0b1c1ca0 fffffa80`0820b060 00000000`00000000 : nt!NtQueryAttributesFile+0x145
fffff880`0b1c1c20 00000000`77b016ea : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`0b1c1c20)
00000000`01d0f5a8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x77b016ea
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bd4000 fffff800`00bde000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`0301c000 fffff800`03065000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff800`03065000 fffff800`0364d000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Mar 05 22:58:13 2012 (4F558B55)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00ccb000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00ccb000 fffff880`00cdf000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00ce9000 fffff880`00d38000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`00d38000 fffff880`00d4c000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00d4c000 fffff880`00daa000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00daa000 fffff880`00df6000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00e5c000 fffff880`00e63000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e63000 fffff880`00e73000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00e73000 fffff880`00e8d000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00e8d000 fffff880`00ec9000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
fffff880`00ec9000 fffff880`00edd000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
fffff880`00edd000 fffff880`00ee6000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00eee000 fffff880`00f92000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f92000 fffff880`00fa1000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00fa1000 fffff880`00fd4000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00fd4000 fffff880`00ffe000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01015000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`01015000 fffff880`0102a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`01030000 fffff880`01156000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`01156000 fffff880`0115f000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`0115f000 fffff880`0118e000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`0118e000 fffff880`011e5000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`011e5000 fffff880`011ef000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`011ef000 fffff880`011fc000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`0121f000 fffff880`013c2000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0144e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`01450000 fffff880`014ae000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`014ae000 fffff880`014c9000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`014c9000 fffff880`0153b000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`0153b000 fffff880`0154c000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0154c000 fffff880`01556000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01556000 fffff880`0157b000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`0157b000 fffff880`01584000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01584000 fffff880`0158f000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0158f000 fffff880`015a0000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`015a0000 fffff880`015c2000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`015c2000 fffff880`015cf000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01631000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Apr 06 16:07:29 2011 (4D9CC801)
fffff880`01631000 fffff880`0163a000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0163a000 fffff880`01641000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01641000 fffff880`0164a000   Amfltx64 Amfltx64.sys Sun Oct 14 23:37:21 2007 (4712E071)
fffff880`0164a000 fffff880`01658000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01658000 fffff880`01668000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`0166b000 fffff880`0175e000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`0175e000 fffff880`017be000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`017be000 fffff880`017e9000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`017e9000 fffff880`017f2000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`017f2000 fffff880`017fb000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0183a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`0183a000 fffff880`01850000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01850000 fffff880`01880000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`018b6000 fffff880`01aba000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`01aba000 fffff880`01b04000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`01b04000 fffff880`01b14000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01b14000 fffff880`01b60000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`01b60000 fffff880`01b68000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01b68000 fffff880`01b7b000   Soluto   Soluto.sys   Mon Feb 14 07:25:50 2011 (4D591F4E)
fffff880`01b7b000 fffff880`01bb5000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`01bb5000 fffff880`01bc7000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01bc7000 fffff880`01bd0000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01bd0000 fffff880`01bfa000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02e1b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`02e1b000 fffff880`02e2f000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`02e2f000 fffff880`02e80000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`02e80000 fffff880`02e8c000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`02e8c000 fffff880`02e97000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`02e97000 fffff880`02ea6000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`02ea6000 fffff880`02eb5000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`02eb5000 fffff880`02ec4000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`02ec4000 fffff880`02ed6000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`02ed7000 fffff880`02f60000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`02f60000 fffff880`02fa5000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`02fa5000 fffff880`02fae000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02fae000 fffff880`02fd4000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`02fd4000 fffff880`02fe3000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02fe3000 fffff880`03000000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04046000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`04046000 fffff880`04053000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`04053000 fffff880`040a9000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`040a9000 fffff880`040ba000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`040ba000 fffff880`040c4000   vcsvad   vcsvad.sys   Sun Nov 16 04:51:18 2008 (491FED16)
fffff880`040c7000 fffff880`041bb000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`041bb000 fffff880`041df000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`041df000 fffff880`041ef000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`041ef000 fffff880`041ffd00   STREAM   STREAM.SYS   Mon Jul 13 20:06:18 2009 (4A5BCBFA)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0442f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`0442f000 fffff880`0444a000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0444a000 fffff880`0446b000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`0446d000 fffff880`044f0000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`044f0000 fffff880`0450e000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`0450e000 fffff880`0451f000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0451f000 fffff880`04545000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`04545000 fffff880`0455b000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`0455b000 fffff880`0459e000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`0459e000 fffff880`045b4000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`045b4000 fffff880`045d8000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`045d8000 fffff880`045f2000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`045f2000 fffff880`045fd000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a1d000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`04a1e000 fffff880`04ba3000   P17      P17.sys      Fri Oct 16 02:44:53 2009 (4AD81665)
fffff880`04ba3000 fffff880`04be0000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04be0000 fffff880`04be5200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04be6000 fffff880`04bf2000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04bf2000 fffff880`04bf8a00   ManyCam_x64 ManyCam_x64.sys Thu Mar 13 03:46:01 2008 (47D8DBB9)
fffff880`04bf9000 fffff880`04bfa480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c1ac80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`04c1b000 fffff880`04c3e000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`04c3e000 fffff880`04c5f000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`04c5f000 fffff880`04c74000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04c7d000 fffff880`04cd7000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04cd7000 fffff880`04cec000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`04cec000 fffff880`04cf5000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04cf5000 fffff880`04d08000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`04d08000 fffff880`04d48000   RtsUStor RtsUStor.sys Wed Oct 27 04:25:40 2010 (4CC7E204)
fffff880`04d48000 fffff880`04d56000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`04d56000 fffff880`04d64000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`04d64000 fffff880`04d7d000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`04d7d000 fffff880`04d85080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04d86000 fffff880`04d93000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`04d93000 fffff880`04db0000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`04db0000 fffff880`04dc6000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Fri Sep 02 02:23:09 2011 (4E60764D)
fffff880`04dc6000 fffff880`04dd4000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`04dd4000 fffff880`04de8000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Fri Sep 02 02:23:15 2011 (4E607653)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`064c9000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`064dc000 fffff880`0652f000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`0652f000 fffff880`06542000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`06542000 fffff880`0655a000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0655a000 fffff880`06578000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`06578000 fffff880`06590000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06590000 fffff880`065bd000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`065bd000 fffff880`065e1000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`06600000 fffff880`0660e000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0660e000 fffff880`0660ff00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`06614000 fffff880`069e6b80   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Mar 27 05:01:50 2012 (4F7181FE)
fffff880`069e7000 fffff880`069f3000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`069f3000 fffff880`069ff000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`07654000 fffff880`076fa000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`076fa000 fffff880`07705000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`07705000 fffff880`07736000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`07736000 fffff880`07748000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`07748000 fffff880`077b1000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`08cc5000 fffff880`08d5d000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`08d5d000 fffff880`08d75000   NisDrvWFP NisDrvWFP.sys Wed Apr 06 16:08:53 2011 (4D9CC855)
fffff880`08d75000 fffff880`08d7f000   mbam     mbam.sys     Tue Mar 20 12:04:48 2012 (4F68AAA0)
fffff880`08d7f000 fffff880`08d88000   cpuz135_x64 cpuz135_x64.sys Wed Sep 21 04:23:41 2011 (4E799F0D)
fffff880`08d88000 fffff880`08df9000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`0f200000 fffff880`0f2a7000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Feb 16 00:39:50 2012 (4F3C96A6)
fffff880`0f2a7000 fffff880`0f2c9000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0f2c9000 fffff880`0f2d5000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0f2d7000 fffff880`0fff5000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Wed Feb 29 13:04:52 2012 (4F4E68C4)
fffff880`0fff5000 fffff880`0fffa000   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri May 20 23:58:23 2011 (4DD7385F)
fffff960`000a0000 fffff960`003b5000   win32k   win32k.sys   Thu Feb 02 23:34:05 2012 (4F2B63BD)
fffff960`00450000 fffff960`0045a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00710000 fffff960`00737000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00910000 fffff960`00971000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sat Feb 19 04:00:32 2011 (4D5F86B0)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01880000 fffff880`0188e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0188e000 fffff880`0189a000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0189a000 fffff880`018a3000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`018a3000 fffff880`018b6000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`0118e000 fffff880`011e5000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`02ed7000 fffff880`02f60000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`0459e000 fffff880`045b4000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00ccb000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`01641000 fffff880`0164a000   Amfltx64 Amfltx64.sys Sun Oct 14 23:37:21 2007 (4712E071)
fffff880`00edd000 fffff880`00ee6000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fd4000 fffff880`00ffe000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff960`00910000 fffff960`00971000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sat Feb 19 04:00:32 2011 (4D5F86B0)
fffff880`0163a000 fffff880`01641000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`0450e000 fffff880`0451f000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0655a000 fffff880`06578000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`00710000 fffff960`00737000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01bd0000 fffff880`01bfa000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01850000 fffff880`01880000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00d4c000 fffff880`00daa000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`014c9000 fffff880`0153b000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`041df000 fffff880`041ef000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`08d7f000 fffff880`08d88000   cpuz135_x64 cpuz135_x64.sys Wed Sep 21 04:23:41 2011 (4E799F0D)
fffff880`06600000 fffff880`0660e000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0446d000 fffff880`044f0000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`044f0000 fffff880`0450e000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`02e97000 fffff880`02ea6000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0183a000 fffff880`01850000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0f2a7000 fffff880`0f2c9000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04cec000 fffff880`04cf5000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`069f3000 fffff880`069ff000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04cf5000 fffff880`04d08000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`069e7000 fffff880`069f3000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`040c7000 fffff880`041bb000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04046000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`00ccb000 fffff880`00cdf000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00daa000 fffff880`00df6000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`0154c000 fffff880`01556000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0183a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01aba000 fffff880`01b04000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`0301c000 fffff800`03065000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`041bb000 fffff880`041df000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`04d64000 fffff880`04d7d000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`04d7d000 fffff880`04d85080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04d56000 fffff880`04d64000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`064c9000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`01bc7000 fffff880`01bd0000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`04545000 fffff880`0455b000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`02ea6000 fffff880`02eb5000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04dc6000 fffff880`04dd4000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00bd4000 fffff800`00bde000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`0455b000 fffff880`0459e000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`014ae000 fffff880`014c9000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`017be000 fffff880`017e9000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`04be0000 fffff880`04be5200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04db0000 fffff880`04dc6000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Fri Sep 02 02:23:09 2011 (4E60764D)
fffff880`04c5f000 fffff880`04c74000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04dd4000 fffff880`04de8000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Fri Sep 02 02:23:15 2011 (4E607653)
fffff880`04c1b000 fffff880`04c3e000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`04bf2000 fffff880`04bf8a00   ManyCam_x64 ManyCam_x64.sys Thu Mar 13 03:46:01 2008 (47D8DBB9)
fffff880`08d75000 fffff880`08d7f000   mbam     mbam.sys     Tue Mar 20 12:04:48 2012 (4F68AAA0)
fffff880`00ce9000 fffff880`00d38000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`04d48000 fffff880`04d56000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`02eb5000 fffff880`02ec4000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04d86000 fffff880`04d93000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00e73000 fffff880`00e8d000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01631000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Apr 06 16:07:29 2011 (4D9CC801)
fffff880`06578000 fffff880`06590000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06590000 fffff880`065bd000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0144e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`065bd000 fffff880`065e1000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`01584000 fffff880`0158f000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`011e5000 fffff880`011ef000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01450000 fffff880`014ae000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`02e8c000 fffff880`02e97000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01bb5000 fffff880`01bc7000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0166b000 fffff880`0175e000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`0f2c9000 fffff880`0f2d5000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0652f000 fffff880`06542000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0442f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`04cd7000 fffff880`04cec000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`02fd4000 fffff880`02fe3000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02f60000 fffff880`02fa5000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`0175e000 fffff880`017be000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`08d5d000 fffff880`08d75000   NisDrvWFP NisDrvWFP.sys Wed Apr 06 16:08:53 2011 (4D9CC855)
fffff880`0158f000 fffff880`015a0000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02e80000 fffff880`02e8c000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`03065000 fffff800`0364d000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Mar 05 22:58:13 2012 (4F558B55)
fffff880`0121f000 fffff880`013c2000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`01631000 fffff880`0163a000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0fff5000 fffff880`0fffa000   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri May 20 23:58:23 2011 (4DD7385F)
fffff880`0f2d7000 fffff880`0fff5000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Wed Feb 29 13:04:52 2012 (4F4E68C4)
fffff880`064dc000 fffff880`0652f000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`04a1e000 fffff880`04ba3000   P17      P17.sys      Fri Oct 16 02:44:53 2009 (4AD81665)
fffff880`02fae000 fffff880`02fd4000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a1d000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01015000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00fa1000 fffff880`00fd4000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00e5c000 fffff880`00e63000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e63000 fffff880`00e73000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0153b000 fffff880`0154c000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`07654000 fffff880`076fa000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04ba3000 fffff880`04be0000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00d38000 fffff880`00d4c000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`045b4000 fffff880`045d8000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`0442f000 fffff880`0444a000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0444a000 fffff880`0446b000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`045d8000 fffff880`045f2000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02e2f000 fffff880`02e80000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`045f2000 fffff880`045fd000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`017e9000 fffff880`017f2000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`017f2000 fffff880`017fb000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0157b000 fffff880`01584000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01b7b000 fffff880`01bb5000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`06542000 fffff880`0655a000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0f200000 fffff880`0f2a7000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Feb 16 00:39:50 2012 (4F3C96A6)
fffff880`06614000 fffff880`069e6b80   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Mar 27 05:01:50 2012 (4F7181FE)
fffff880`04d08000 fffff880`04d48000   RtsUStor RtsUStor.sys Wed Oct 27 04:25:40 2010 (4CC7E204)
fffff880`0115f000 fffff880`0118e000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`076fa000 fffff880`07705000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`04be6000 fffff880`04bf2000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02fe3000 fffff880`03000000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01b68000 fffff880`01b7b000   Soluto   Soluto.sys   Mon Feb 14 07:25:50 2011 (4D591F4E)
fffff880`01b60000 fffff880`01b68000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`08d88000 fffff880`08df9000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`01030000 fffff880`01156000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`08cc5000 fffff880`08d5d000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`07748000 fffff880`077b1000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`07705000 fffff880`07736000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`041ef000 fffff880`041ffd00   STREAM   STREAM.SYS   Mon Jul 13 20:06:18 2009 (4A5BCBFA)
fffff880`04bf9000 fffff880`04bfa480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`018b6000 fffff880`01aba000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`07736000 fffff880`07748000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`015c2000 fffff880`015cf000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`015a0000 fffff880`015c2000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`02e1b000 fffff880`02e2f000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00450000 fffff960`0045a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0451f000 fffff880`04545000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`02ec4000 fffff880`02ed6000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c1ac80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`04d93000 fffff880`04db0000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`0660e000 fffff880`0660ff00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`040a9000 fffff880`040ba000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`04c7d000 fffff880`04cd7000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04053000 fffff880`040a9000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`04046000 fffff880`04053000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`040ba000 fffff880`040c4000   vcsvad   vcsvad.sys   Sun Nov 16 04:51:18 2008 (491FED16)
fffff880`011ef000 fffff880`011fc000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`0164a000 fffff880`01658000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01556000 fffff880`0157b000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00e8d000 fffff880`00ec9000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
fffff880`01b04000 fffff880`01b14000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01015000 fffff880`0102a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01b14000 fffff880`01b60000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02e1b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`01658000 fffff880`01668000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00eee000 fffff880`00f92000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f92000 fffff880`00fa1000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02fa5000 fffff880`02fae000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000a0000 fffff960`003b5000   win32k   win32k.sys   Thu Feb 02 23:34:05 2012 (4F2B63BD)
fffff880`00ec9000 fffff880`00edd000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
fffff880`01156000 fffff880`0115f000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`04c3e000 fffff880`04c5f000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01880000 fffff880`0188e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0188e000 fffff880`0189a000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0189a000 fffff880`018a3000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`018a3000 fffff880`018b6000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
Bugcheck code 00000019
Arguments 00000000`00000022 00000000`00800000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 2339
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 7
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q8200  @ 2.33GHz
Update Signature = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,5,7,0,0
Update Status = REG_DWORD 0
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ GenuineIntel
MSR8B = REG_QWORD 70500000000
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.5, DMIVersion 0, Size=2700]
BiosMajorRelease = 8
BiosMinorRelease = 15
BiosVendor = American Megatrends Inc.
BiosVersion = V1.9
BiosReleaseDate = 03/17/2009
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7519
SystemFamily = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
SystemVersion = 1.0
SystemSKU = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
BaseBoardManufacturer = MSI
BaseBoardProduct = P45 Neo-F (MS-7519)
BaseBoardVersion = 1.0
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q8200  @ 2.33GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2330
CurrentSpeed: 2339
dump smbios [-csv | -v | -headers | -devices | -memory | -power | -cpu | -system]
quit:

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
```


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Uninstalling the last two atm, but i really want to have my mouse driver work, as i need it for gaming. I've already tried to reinstall it but apparently, it didn't help. What do i do then?


EDIT: Sorry, forgot your first question.

No, i do not even own an xbox or ps3. (Unless it's the "Show what i'm listening to" plugin for messenger, which is enabled but not used, as i don't use wmp. Can it have something to do with the windows network homegroups?)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Only if something is seen as a extender device, check the link I gave you for the drivers since they show up on the DRT there is a newer driver available for the device and a link is on the DRT page(You may end up at the manufacturers home page if they either do not support direct linking to the driver D/L or moved the D/L page(hard to keep track as the list is in the 100,000's of drivers)).


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Just got another one, with "ntfs.sys" mentioned in it.

I consider trying this, but I think I've lost my windows cd.

Anyways, log attached.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

WRITE_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: *unable to read from fffff800032b6100*
0000000000800050 

D/L Memtest+ burn it to a CD using a free program like Imgburn if you need one then boot from the CD to test the ram, let it run for at least 6 passes or until you see an error.



```
Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\042012-31808-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\mss*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17790.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120305-1505
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03008000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0324c650
Debug session time: Fri Apr 20 00:06:51.189 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:56.578
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 24, {1904fb, fffff8800a66b768, fffff8800a66afc0, fffff880012c61ea}

Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+cd22 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM (24)
    If you see NtfsExceptionFilter on the stack then the 2nd and 3rd
    parameters are the exception record and context record. Do a .cxr
    on the 3rd parameter and then kb to obtain a more informative stack
    trace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000001904fb
Arg2: fffff8800a66b768
Arg3: fffff8800a66afc0
Arg4: fffff880012c61ea

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_RECORD:  fffff8800a66b768 -- (.exr 0xfffff8800a66b768)
.exr 0xfffff8800a66b768
ExceptionAddress: fffff880012c61ea (Ntfs! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x000000000000cd22)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: 0000000000000001
   Parameter[1]: 0000000000800050
Attempt to write to address 0000000000800050

CONTEXT:  fffff8800a66afc0 -- (.cxr 0xfffff8800a66afc0)
.cxr 0xfffff8800a66afc0
rax=fffff8a00bec4b00 rbx=fffff8800a66ba28 rcx=0000000000800000
rdx=fffff8a00bd85e11 rsi=0000000000000706 rdi=0000000000000705
rip=fffff880012c61ea rsp=fffff8800a66b9a0 rbp=0000000000000130
 r8=fffff8a00bd85e10  r9=00000000000000c0 r10=fffff880031d6a20
r11=fffff8a00bec15d0 r12=0000000000000703 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=fffff8a00bec4e10
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010206
Ntfs! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0xcd22:
fffff880`012c61ea 4c896950        mov     qword ptr [rcx+50h],r13 ds:002b:00000000`00800050=????????????????
.cxr
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000001

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  0000000000800050

WRITE_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800032b6100
 0000000000800050 

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
Ntfs! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+cd22
fffff880`012c61ea 4c896950        mov     qword ptr [rcx+50h],r13

FAULTING_IP: 
Ntfs! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+cd22
fffff880`012c61ea 4c896950        mov     qword ptr [rcx+50h],r13

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff880012e0cc1 to fffff880012c61ea

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0a66b9a0 fffff880`012e0cc1 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff800`03224200 00000000`00000001 : Ntfs! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0xcd22
fffff880`0a66b9e0 fffff880`0125985c : fffff8a0`0bec4a00 fffff8a0`0bec4b00 fffff800`03224200 fffff880`0a66bb52 : Ntfs!NtfsRemoveScb+0x61
fffff880`0a66ba20 fffff880`012de64c : fffff8a0`0bec49d0 fffff800`03224260 fffff880`0a66bb52 fffffa80`05a6ab50 : Ntfs!NtfsPrepareFcbForRemoval+0x50
fffff880`0a66ba50 fffff880`012600e2 : fffffa80`05a6ab50 fffffa80`05a6ab50 fffff8a0`0bec49d0 00000000`00000000 : Ntfs!NtfsTeardownStructures+0xdc
fffff880`0a66bad0 fffff880`012ee193 : fffffa80`05a6ab50 fffff800`03224260 fffff8a0`0bec49d0 00000000`00000009 : Ntfs!NtfsDecrementCloseCounts+0xa2
fffff880`0a66bb10 fffff880`012dd357 : fffffa80`05a6ab50 fffff8a0`0bec4b00 fffff8a0`0bec49d0 fffffa80`05bfd180 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonClose+0x353
fffff880`0a66bbe0 fffff800`0308e361 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`0337a700 fffffa80`07d82001 00000000`00000003 : Ntfs!NtfsFspClose+0x15f
fffff880`0a66bcb0 fffff800`0331efda : 00000000`0d88531b fffffa80`07d82040 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`03cec040 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`0a66bd40 fffff800`030759c6 : fffff880`009e6180 fffffa80`07d82040 fffffa80`07d9f4d0 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`0a66bd80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`0a66c000 fffff880`0a666000 fffff880`0a66b9e0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  Ntfs! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+cd22

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: Ntfs

IMAGE_NAME:  Ntfs.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4d79997b

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff8800a66afc0 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_VRF_Ntfs!_??_::NNGAKEGL::_string_+cd22

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_VRF_Ntfs!_??_::NNGAKEGL::_string_+cd22

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff880012c61ea rbx=00000000c0000005 rcx=0000000000000024
rdx=00000000001904fb rsi=fffff8800a66a840 rdi=fffffa8005a6ab50
rip=fffff80003084c80 rsp=fffff8800a66a778 rbp=00000000c00000d8
 r8=fffff8800a66b768  r9=fffff8800a66afc0 r10=fffffa8004a83000
r11=fffffa8004a83444 r12=fffff880012a0c30 r13=000000000008c357
r14=fffff88001251000 r15=fffff8800a66b768
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`03084c80 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`0a66a780=0000000000000024
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`0a66a778 fffff880`01256a88 : 00000000`00000024 00000000`001904fb fffff880`0a66b768 fffff880`0a66afc0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0a66a780 fffff880`01343a24 : fffff880`012a0c3c fffff880`0a66bbe0 fffff880`0a66bbe0 fffff880`01343a10 : Ntfs! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x2b49
fffff880`0a66a7c0 fffff800`030afecc : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`031b193b fffff880`01251000 00000000`00000000 : Ntfs! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x6104
fffff880`0a66a810 fffff800`030af94d : fffff880`012a0c30 fffff880`0a66bbe0 00000000`00000000 fffff880`01251000 : nt!_C_specific_handler+0x8c
fffff880`0a66a880 fffff800`030ae725 : fffff880`012a0c30 fffff880`0a66a8f8 fffff880`0a66b768 fffff880`01251000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`0a66a8b0 fffff800`030bf6a1 : fffff880`0a66b768 fffff880`0a66afc0 fffff880`00000000 00000000`00000705 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x415
fffff880`0a66af90 fffff800`03084302 : fffff880`0a66b768 fffff880`0a66ba28 fffff880`0a66b810 00000000`00000706 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff880`0a66b630 fffff800`03082e7a : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00800050 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0a66ba28 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`0a66b810 fffff880`012c61ea : 00000000`00000703 00000000`00000130 00000000`6f66744e 00000000`00000018 : nt!KiPageFault+0x23a (TrapFrame @ fffff880`0a66b810)
fffff880`0a66b9a0 fffff880`012e0cc1 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff800`03224200 00000000`00000001 : Ntfs! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0xcd22
fffff880`0a66b9e0 fffff880`0125985c : fffff8a0`0bec4a00 fffff8a0`0bec4b00 fffff800`03224200 fffff880`0a66bb52 : Ntfs!NtfsRemoveScb+0x61
fffff880`0a66ba20 fffff880`012de64c : fffff8a0`0bec49d0 fffff800`03224260 fffff880`0a66bb52 fffffa80`05a6ab50 : Ntfs!NtfsPrepareFcbForRemoval+0x50
fffff880`0a66ba50 fffff880`012600e2 : fffffa80`05a6ab50 fffffa80`05a6ab50 fffff8a0`0bec49d0 00000000`00000000 : Ntfs!NtfsTeardownStructures+0xdc
fffff880`0a66bad0 fffff880`012ee193 : fffffa80`05a6ab50 fffff800`03224260 fffff8a0`0bec49d0 00000000`00000009 : Ntfs!NtfsDecrementCloseCounts+0xa2
fffff880`0a66bb10 fffff880`012dd357 : fffffa80`05a6ab50 fffff8a0`0bec4b00 fffff8a0`0bec49d0 fffffa80`05bfd180 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonClose+0x353
fffff880`0a66bbe0 fffff800`0308e361 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`0337a700 fffffa80`07d82001 00000000`00000003 : Ntfs!NtfsFspClose+0x15f
fffff880`0a66bcb0 fffff800`0331efda : 00000000`0d88531b fffffa80`07d82040 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`03cec040 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`0a66bd40 fffff800`030759c6 : fffff880`009e6180 fffffa80`07d82040 fffffa80`07d9f4d0 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`0a66bd80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`0a66c000 fffff880`0a666000 fffff880`0a66b9e0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00ba4000 fffff800`00bae000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`03008000 fffff800`035f0000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Mar 05 22:58:13 2012 (4F558B55)
fffff800`035f0000 fffff800`03639000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00cd4000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00ce5000 fffff880`00d34000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`00d34000 fffff880`00d48000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00d48000 fffff880`00da6000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00da6000 fffff880`00df2000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e3c000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
fffff880`00e3c000 fffff880`00e50000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
fffff880`00e50000 fffff880`00e59000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e59000 fffff880`00e83000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`00e89000 fffff880`00f2d000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f2d000 fffff880`00f3c000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f3c000 fffff880`00f6f000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00f6f000 fffff880`00fcb000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00fcb000 fffff880`00fdb000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00fdb000 fffff880`00ff5000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00ff5000 fffff880`01000000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01057000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`01057000 fffff880`01061000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01061000 fffff880`0106e000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`0106e000 fffff880`01083000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`01083000 fffff880`01098000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`01098000 fffff880`0109f000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`0109f000 fffff880`011c5000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`011c5000 fffff880`011ce000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`011ce000 fffff880`011fd000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01215000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`01251000 fffff880`013f4000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01411000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01411000 fffff880`01433000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`01433000 fffff880`01440000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01440000 fffff880`01452000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`01452000 fffff880`014ac000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`014bd000 fffff880`0151b000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`0151b000 fffff880`01536000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`01536000 fffff880`015a8000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`015a8000 fffff880`015b9000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`015b9000 fffff880`015c3000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`015c3000 fffff880`015e8000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`015e8000 fffff880`015f8000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01660000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01660000 fffff880`0168b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`0168b000 fffff880`016b5000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`016b5000 fffff880`016c0000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`016c3000 fffff880`017b6000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`017b6000 fffff880`017e7000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Apr 06 16:07:29 2011 (4D9CC801)
fffff880`017e7000 fffff880`017f5000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`017f5000 fffff880`017fe000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01813000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`01836000 fffff880`0183f000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0183f000 fffff880`01846000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01846000 fffff880`0184f000   Amfltx64 Amfltx64.sys Sun Oct 14 23:37:21 2007 (4712E071)
fffff880`0184f000 fffff880`01858000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01859000 fffff880`01a5d000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`01a5d000 fffff880`01aa7000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`01aa7000 fffff880`01ab7000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`01ab7000 fffff880`01b03000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`01b03000 fffff880`01b0b000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01b0b000 fffff880`01b1e000   Soluto   Soluto.sys   Mon Feb 14 07:25:50 2011 (4D591F4E)
fffff880`01b1e000 fffff880`01b58000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`01b58000 fffff880`01b6a000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01b6a000 fffff880`01b73000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01b73000 fffff880`01bad000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01bad000 fffff880`01bc3000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01bc3000 fffff880`01bf3000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`01bf3000 fffff880`01bfc000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02000000 fffff880`02053000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`02053000 fffff880`02066000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`0206e000 fffff880`020ae000   RtsUStor RtsUStor.sys Wed Oct 27 04:25:40 2010 (4CC7E204)
fffff880`020ae000 fffff880`020aff00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`020b0000 fffff880`020be000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`020be000 fffff880`020cc000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`020cc000 fffff880`020e5000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`020e5000 fffff880`020ed080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`020ee000 fffff880`020fb000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`020fb000 fffff880`02118000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`02118000 fffff880`0212e000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Fri Sep 02 02:23:09 2011 (4E60764D)
fffff880`0212e000 fffff880`0213c000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`0213c000 fffff880`02150000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Fri Sep 02 02:23:15 2011 (4E607653)
fffff880`02150000 fffff880`0216ac80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`0216b000 fffff880`0218e000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`0218e000 fffff880`021af000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`021af000 fffff880`021c4000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`021c4000 fffff880`021dc000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`03c51000 fffff880`03c5d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03c5d000 fffff880`03c68000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03c6b000 fffff880`03cf4000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`03cf4000 fffff880`03d39000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`03d39000 fffff880`03d42000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03d42000 fffff880`03d68000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`03d68000 fffff880`03d77000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03d77000 fffff880`03d94000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03d94000 fffff880`03daf000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`03daf000 fffff880`03dc3000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`03dc3000 fffff880`03dd2000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03dd2000 fffff880`03de1000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03de1000 fffff880`03df0000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03df0000 fffff880`03dfc000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`042a7000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Feb 16 00:39:50 2012 (4F3C96A6)
fffff880`042a7000 fffff880`042c2000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`042cc000 fffff880`0434f000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`0434f000 fffff880`0436d000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`0436d000 fffff880`0437e000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0437e000 fffff880`043a4000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`043a4000 fffff880`043ba000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`043ba000 fffff880`043db000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`043db000 fffff880`043f5000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04456000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`04456000 fffff880`04467000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`04467000 fffff880`0448b000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`04491000 fffff880`04585000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`04585000 fffff880`045cb000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`045cb000 fffff880`045d8000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`045d8000 fffff880`045f5000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`045f5000 fffff880`045ff000   vcsvad   vcsvad.sys   Sun Nov 16 04:51:18 2008 (491FED16)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`0463d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`0463d000 fffff880`0465f000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0465f000 fffff880`04664200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`0466d000 fffff880`047f2000   P17      P17.sys      Fri Oct 16 02:44:53 2009 (4AD81665)
fffff880`047f2000 fffff880`047fe000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`047fe000 fffff880`047ff480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`06000000 fffff880`0600c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0600c000 fffff880`0601a000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0601a000 fffff880`06023000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06024000 fffff880`063f6b80   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Mar 27 05:01:50 2012 (4F7181FE)
fffff880`08400000 fffff880`0844e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`0844e000 fffff880`08472000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`084d2000 fffff880`0859b000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`0859b000 fffff880`085b9000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`085b9000 fffff880`085d1000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`085d1000 fffff880`085fe000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`08c52000 fffff880`08cf8000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`08cf8000 fffff880`08d03000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`08d03000 fffff880`08d34000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`08d34000 fffff880`08d46000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`08d46000 fffff880`08daf000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`0a202000 fffff880`0a29a000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`0a29a000 fffff880`0a2b2000   NisDrvWFP NisDrvWFP.sys Wed Apr 06 16:08:53 2011 (4D9CC855)
fffff880`0a2b2000 fffff880`0a2bc000   mbam     mbam.sys     Tue Mar 20 12:04:48 2012 (4F68AAA0)
fffff880`0f200000 fffff880`0f216000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0f216000 fffff880`0f23a000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`0f23a000 fffff880`0f246000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0f246000 fffff880`0f275000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`0f27a000 fffff880`0ff98000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Wed Feb 29 13:04:52 2012 (4F4E68C4)
fffff880`0ff98000 fffff880`0ff9d000   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri May 20 23:58:23 2011 (4DD7385F)
fffff880`0ff9d000 fffff880`0ffe0000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`0ffe0000 fffff880`0fff0000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`0fff0000 fffff880`0fffb000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff960`000a0000 fffff960`003b5000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00550000 fffff960`0055a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00720000 fffff960`00747000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`008f0000 fffff960`00951000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0180e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0180e000 fffff880`0181a000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0181a000 fffff880`01823000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`01823000 fffff880`01836000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01057000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`03c6b000 fffff880`03cf4000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`0f200000 fffff880`0f216000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00ff5000 fffff880`01000000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`01846000 fffff880`0184f000   Amfltx64 Amfltx64.sys Sun Oct 14 23:37:21 2007 (4712E071)
fffff880`00e50000 fffff880`00e59000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e59000 fffff880`00e83000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff960`008f0000 fffff960`00951000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0183f000 fffff880`01846000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`0436d000 fffff880`0437e000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0859b000 fffff880`085b9000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`00720000 fffff960`00747000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0168b000 fffff880`016b5000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01bc3000 fffff880`01bf3000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00d48000 fffff880`00da6000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01536000 fffff880`015a8000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`0ffe0000 fffff880`0fff0000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`0600c000 fffff880`0601a000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`042cc000 fffff880`0434f000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`0434f000 fffff880`0436d000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`03dc3000 fffff880`03dd2000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01bad000 fffff880`01bc3000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0463d000 fffff880`0465f000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0601a000 fffff880`06023000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`03df0000 fffff880`03dfc000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01813000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06000000 fffff880`0600c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04491000 fffff880`04585000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`04585000 fffff880`045cb000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00cd4000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00da6000 fffff880`00df2000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`015b9000 fffff880`015c3000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`01b73000 fffff880`01bad000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01a5d000 fffff880`01aa7000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`035f0000 fffff800`03639000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`04467000 fffff880`0448b000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`020cc000 fffff880`020e5000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`020e5000 fffff880`020ed080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`020be000 fffff880`020cc000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`084d2000 fffff880`0859b000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`01b6a000 fffff880`01b73000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`043a4000 fffff880`043ba000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03dd2000 fffff880`03de1000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0212e000 fffff880`0213c000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00ba4000 fffff800`00bae000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`0ff9d000 fffff880`0ffe0000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`0151b000 fffff880`01536000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`01660000 fffff880`0168b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`0465f000 fffff880`04664200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`02118000 fffff880`0212e000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Fri Sep 02 02:23:09 2011 (4E60764D)
fffff880`021af000 fffff880`021c4000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0213c000 fffff880`02150000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Fri Sep 02 02:23:15 2011 (4E607653)
fffff880`0216b000 fffff880`0218e000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`0a2b2000 fffff880`0a2bc000   mbam     mbam.sys     Tue Mar 20 12:04:48 2012 (4F68AAA0)
fffff880`00ce5000 fffff880`00d34000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`020b0000 fffff880`020be000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03de1000 fffff880`03df0000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`020ee000 fffff880`020fb000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00fdb000 fffff880`00ff5000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`017b6000 fffff880`017e7000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Apr 06 16:07:29 2011 (4D9CC801)
fffff880`085b9000 fffff880`085d1000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`085d1000 fffff880`085fe000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`08400000 fffff880`0844e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`0844e000 fffff880`08472000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`016b5000 fffff880`016c0000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01057000 fffff880`01061000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`014bd000 fffff880`0151b000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`03c5d000 fffff880`03c68000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01b58000 fffff880`01b6a000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`016c3000 fffff880`017b6000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`0f23a000 fffff880`0f246000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`02053000 fffff880`02066000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`0f246000 fffff880`0f275000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01215000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`03d68000 fffff880`03d77000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03cf4000 fffff880`03d39000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01660000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`0a29a000 fffff880`0a2b2000   NisDrvWFP NisDrvWFP.sys Wed Apr 06 16:08:53 2011 (4D9CC855)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01411000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03c51000 fffff880`03c5d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`03008000 fffff800`035f0000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Mar 05 22:58:13 2012 (4F558B55)
fffff880`01251000 fffff880`013f4000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`01836000 fffff880`0183f000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0ff98000 fffff880`0ff9d000   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri May 20 23:58:23 2011 (4DD7385F)
fffff880`0f27a000 fffff880`0ff98000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Wed Feb 29 13:04:52 2012 (4F4E68C4)
fffff880`02000000 fffff880`02053000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`0466d000 fffff880`047f2000   P17      P17.sys      Fri Oct 16 02:44:53 2009 (4AD81665)
fffff880`03d42000 fffff880`03d68000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`045d8000 fffff880`045f5000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0106e000 fffff880`01083000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00f3c000 fffff880`00f6f000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`01098000 fffff880`0109f000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fcb000 fffff880`00fdb000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`015a8000 fffff880`015b9000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`08c52000 fffff880`08cf8000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`0463d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00d34000 fffff880`00d48000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`0f216000 fffff880`0f23a000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`042a7000 fffff880`042c2000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`043ba000 fffff880`043db000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`043db000 fffff880`043f5000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`0fff0000 fffff880`0fffb000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`0184f000 fffff880`01858000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01bf3000 fffff880`01bfc000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`017f5000 fffff880`017fe000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01b1e000 fffff880`01b58000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`021c4000 fffff880`021dc000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`042a7000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Feb 16 00:39:50 2012 (4F3C96A6)
fffff880`06024000 fffff880`063f6b80   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Mar 27 05:01:50 2012 (4F7181FE)
fffff880`0206e000 fffff880`020ae000   RtsUStor RtsUStor.sys Wed Oct 27 04:25:40 2010 (4CC7E204)
fffff880`011ce000 fffff880`011fd000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`08cf8000 fffff880`08d03000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`047f2000 fffff880`047fe000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03d77000 fffff880`03d94000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01b0b000 fffff880`01b1e000   Soluto   Soluto.sys   Mon Feb 14 07:25:50 2011 (4D591F4E)
fffff880`01b03000 fffff880`01b0b000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0109f000 fffff880`011c5000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`0a202000 fffff880`0a29a000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`08d46000 fffff880`08daf000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`08d03000 fffff880`08d34000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`047fe000 fffff880`047ff480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01859000 fffff880`01a5d000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`08d34000 fffff880`08d46000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`01433000 fffff880`01440000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01411000 fffff880`01433000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`03daf000 fffff880`03dc3000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00550000 fffff960`0055a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0437e000 fffff880`043a4000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`01440000 fffff880`01452000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`02150000 fffff880`0216ac80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`020fb000 fffff880`02118000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`020ae000 fffff880`020aff00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`04456000 fffff880`04467000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`01452000 fffff880`014ac000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04456000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`045cb000 fffff880`045d8000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`045f5000 fffff880`045ff000   vcsvad   vcsvad.sys   Sun Nov 16 04:51:18 2008 (491FED16)
fffff880`01061000 fffff880`0106e000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`017e7000 fffff880`017f5000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`015c3000 fffff880`015e8000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e3c000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
fffff880`01aa7000 fffff880`01ab7000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`01083000 fffff880`01098000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00f6f000 fffff880`00fcb000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01ab7000 fffff880`01b03000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`03d94000 fffff880`03daf000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`015e8000 fffff880`015f8000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e89000 fffff880`00f2d000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f2d000 fffff880`00f3c000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03d39000 fffff880`03d42000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000a0000 fffff960`003b5000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00e3c000 fffff880`00e50000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
fffff880`011c5000 fffff880`011ce000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`0218e000 fffff880`021af000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0180e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0180e000 fffff880`0181a000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0181a000 fffff880`01823000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`01823000 fffff880`01836000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
Bugcheck code 00000024
Arguments 00000000`001904fb fffff880`0a66b768 fffff880`0a66afc0 fffff880`012c61ea
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 2339
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 7
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q8200  @ 2.33GHz
Update Signature = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,5,7,0,0
Update Status = REG_DWORD 0
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ GenuineIntel
MSR8B = REG_QWORD 70500000000
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.5, DMIVersion 0, Size=2700]
BiosMajorRelease = 8
BiosMinorRelease = 15
BiosVendor = American Megatrends Inc.
BiosVersion = V1.9
BiosReleaseDate = 03/17/2009
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7519
SystemFamily = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
SystemVersion = 1.0
SystemSKU = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
BaseBoardManufacturer = MSI
BaseBoardProduct = P45 Neo-F (MS-7519)
BaseBoardVersion = 1.0
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q8200  @ 2.33GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2330
CurrentSpeed: 2339
dump smbios [-csv | -v | -headers | -devices | -memory | -power | -cpu | -system]
quit:

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
```


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

I've ran memtest x86 (Already had newest version on a disc, and i pretty much failed to burn memtest+ anyways) for 4,5 hours now, and no errors. Oh, and this morning i got another "bad_pool_header" bsod.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Update: Just deleted sptd.sys while in safemode and disabled the media player thing from startup, in an attempt to at least solve some issues.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you use Memtest86 or Memtest86+? 
Memtest86 has issues properly testing DDR3.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> Did you use Memtest86 or Memtest86+?
> Memtest86 has issues properly testing DDR3.





ThaKeeper said:


> I've ran memtest x86 (Already had newest version on a disc, and i pretty much failed to burn memtest+ anyways) for 4,5 hours now, and no errors.


Sorry if i was unclear, I meant that I've ran memtest86 for 4 hours after trying but failing to burn memtest86+ onto a cd and making it boot from it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

How did you burn it with win7 or a 3rd party program?

If you have a spare USB thumb drive try the USB key version> Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> How did you burn it with win7 or a 3rd party program?
> 
> If you have a spare USB thumb drive try the USB key version> Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool


I burned it with Nero 10, using the ISO function.

I do have a couple of USB drives. Do i need to erase what i already have on it in order for it to work?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I would, to start with a clean drive.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> I would, to start with a clean drive.


I downloaded the .exe version, ran it and let it configure my drive, but when i rebooted, it wouldn't launch. I even changed the boot sequence.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try using the HP tool to make a drive bootable> HP Drive Key Boot Utility - HP Business Support Center


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> Try using the HP tool to make a drive bootable> HP Drive Key Boot Utility - HP Business Support Center


Uhm.. I am not running Microsoft Windows 2000, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 or Novell NetWare 6.5, nor do i have a HP drive.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Hp seems to changed the links around, lets go back to the CD option and use Imgburn to burn the ISO.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

9.5 hours, 10 passes, no errors.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

On memtest+?


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes, what else?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Lets see if Driver Verifier sheds any light on the cause> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Just rebooted, it is supposed to open up some kind of program which verifies it, or does it verify it when i boot? Because when i rebooted, everything was just as usual.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No it just runs in the background. Basically it just isolates the drivers memory space,


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

How do i know when it finishes? And i rebooted my computer once after that, does that mean it doesn't run right now?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Let it run for at least 36 hours, then you'll have to turn it off.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Well, my computer just crashed. It was like a bluescreen, but with no bluescreen, as the sound was distorted and everything froze.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

See if there is a new .dmp file, if not check in event viewer for any errors at the time of the crash.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm not sure how to look for .dmp files, but i attached another update of jcgriff's log and an event file which contains what i think is what happened around the time of the crash.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There are 2 dumps dated today(to find the dump files they are located in the Windows directory C:/Windows/mini dump)

The second is the most interesting > WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the
WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.
Arguments: < Points to the CPU cache memory on the cpu.

Also of note Driver Verifier is not running.



```
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\__processed_BSOD_dumps__\__2012-04-22__12.45____\042212-20576-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\mss*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17790.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120305-1505
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03007000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0324b650
Debug session time: Sun Apr 22 06:54:12.735 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:11.108
Loading Kernel Symbols
...................................................
Loading User Symbols
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 124, {0, fffffa8005c9a8f8, 0, 0}

Probably caused by : hardware

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the
WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, Machine Check Exception
Arg2: fffffa8005c9a8f8, Address of the WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure.
Arg3: 0000000000000000, High order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Low order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`031b66f0 fffff800`032c8ca9 : fffffa80`05c9a8d0 fffffa80`03d23b60 fffff8a0`0000000c 00000000`00000000 : nt!WheapCreateLiveTriageDump+0x6c
fffff880`031b6c10 fffff800`031a9577 : fffffa80`05c9a8d0 fffff800`032232b8 fffffa80`03d23b60 00000000`00000000 : nt!WheapCreateTriageDumpFromPreviousSession+0x49
fffff880`031b6c40 fffff800`03110935 : fffff800`03284ac0 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0594a820 fffffa80`03d23b60 : nt!WheapProcessWorkQueueItem+0x57
fffff880`031b6c80 fffff800`0308d361 : fffff880`01135e00 fffff800`03110910 fffffa80`03d23b00 fffff880`0000055a : nt!WheapWorkQueueWorkerRoutine+0x25
fffff880`031b6cb0 fffff800`0331dfda : fffff800`030cd4d0 fffffa80`03d23b60 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`03d05b30 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`031b6d40 fffff800`030749c6 : fffff880`02f64180 fffffa80`03d23b60 fffff880`02f6efc0 00000000`776b186a : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`031b6d80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`031b7000 fffff880`031b1000 fffff880`031b57f0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: hardware

IMAGE_NAME:  hardware

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !cpuinfo
CP  F/M/S Manufacturer  MHz PRCB Signature    MSR 8B Signature Features
 3  6,23,7 GenuineIntel 2339 0000070300000000                   211b3ffe
3: kd> dt fffffa8005c9a8f8
Symbol not found at address fffffa8005c9a8f8.
3: kd> ?? /s fffffa8005c9a8f8
Unable to load image mcupdate.dll, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mcupdate.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mcupdate.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for amdxata.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for amdxata.sys
Unable to load image dump_ataport.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dump_ataport.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dump_ataport.sys
Unable to load image spldr.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for spldr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spldr.sys
Unable to load image Soluto.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Soluto.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Soluto.sys

3: kd> !errrec fffffa8005c9a8f8
===============================================================================
Common Platform Error Record @ fffffa8005c9a8f8
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Record Id     : 01cd20763b692267
Severity      : Fatal (1)
Length        : 928
Creator       : Microsoft
Notify Type   : Machine Check Exception
Timestamp     : 4/22/2012 10:54:12
Flags         : 0x00000002 PreviousError

===============================================================================
Section 0     : Processor Generic
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ fffffa8005c9a978
Section       @ fffffa8005c9aa50
Offset        : 344
Length        : 192
Flags         : 0x00000001 Primary
Severity      : Fatal

Proc. Type    : x86/x64
Instr. Set    : x64
Error Type    : BUS error
Operation     : Generic
Flags         : 0x00
Level         : 0
CPU Version   : 0x0000000000010677
Processor ID  : 0x0000000000000000

===============================================================================
Section 1     : x86/x64 Processor Specific
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ fffffa8005c9a9c0
Section       @ fffffa8005c9ab10
Offset        : 536
Length        : 128
Flags         : 0x00000000
Severity      : Fatal

Local APIC Id : 0x0000000000000000
CPU Id        : 77 06 01 00 00 08 04 00 - 9d e3 08 00 ff fb eb bf
                00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
                00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Proc. Info 0  @ fffffa8005c9ab10

===============================================================================
Section 2     : x86/x64 MCA
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ fffffa8005c9aa08
Section       @ fffffa8005c9ab90
Offset        : 664
Length        : 264
Flags         : 0x00000000
Severity      : Fatal

Error         : BUSL0_SRC_ERR_M_NOTIMEOUT_ERR (Proc 0 Bank 0)
  Status      : 0xf200084000000800
```


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

How can i tell if driver verifier is running or not?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Open Verifier(Start type Verifier in the search box hit enter), last option on the 1st page, "Display information about currently verified drivers" will show you the drivers that are being verified.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

It does list some drivers and stuff, are you sure i'm not running the manager?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does the left column state "Yes" or "No" under enabled?


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes, on those i was told to check in the thread you linked.

Also a list of drivers on the right window.

Perhaps i shall leave my computer on, then? As i was originally planning on shutting it down.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes leave it on.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

ThaKeeper said:


> Well, my computer just crashed. It was like a bluescreen, but with no bluescreen, as the sound was distorted and everything froze.


 That was the last time my computer was offline.

Nothing has popped up or anything since i started verifier.

EDIT: Added attachments.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Go ahead turn Verifier off, it's not going to show us anything if it hasn't by now.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

What do we do then?

Haven't had any errors the last days, do you just want me to repost here if something occurs?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes, possibly one of the driver updates took care of it.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

yay, "IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL"!

Same procedure as last time.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Look in the C:\Windows\System32\drivers folder for a file named mssmbios.sys The file size on Windows 7 should read 15,488 bytes.

Do you have it the file?
Is it the correct size?


```
Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\042512-22339-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\mss*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Unable to load image Unknown_Module_fffffa80`05c9f4f8, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Unknown_Module_fffffa80`05c9f4f8
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Unknown_Module_fffffa80`05c9f4f8
Debugger can not determine kernel base address
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17790.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120305-1505
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03061000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`032a5650
Debug session time: Wed Apr 25 12:09:35.253 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 12:08:00.033
Unable to load image Unknown_Module_fffffa80`05c9f4f8, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Unknown_Module_fffffa80`05c9f4f8
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Unknown_Module_fffffa80`05c9f4f8
Debugger can not determine kernel base address
Loading Kernel Symbols
.
Loading User Symbols
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {fffffa80369fe980, 2, 1, fffff800030ec188}

***** Debugger could not find nt in module list, module list might be corrupt, error 0x80070057.

Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa80369fe980, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff800030ec188, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------

***** Debugger could not find nt in module list, module list might be corrupt, error 0x80070057.


WRITE_ADDRESS: unable to get nt!MmSpecialPoolStart
unable to get nt!MmSpecialPoolEnd
unable to get nt!MmPoolCodeStart
unable to get nt!MmPoolCodeEnd
 fffffa80369fe980 

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

FAULTING_IP: 
+3361303135313035
fffff800`030ec188 f0480fba6b4000  lock bts qword ptr [rbx+40h],0

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 0000000000000001 to fffff800030e2d82

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0a474ab0 00000000`00000001 : 00000000`00000004 00000130`00000000 fffff960`001354bd 00000000`000002c4 : 0xfffff800`030e2d82
fffff880`0a474ab8 00000000`00000004 : 00000130`00000000 fffff960`001354bd 00000000`000002c4 fffff780`00000320 : 0x1
fffff880`0a474ac0 00000130`00000000 : fffff960`001354bd 00000000`000002c4 fffff780`00000320 00000000`002ab970 : 0x4
fffff880`0a474ac8 fffff960`001354bd : 00000000`000002c4 fffff780`00000320 00000000`002ab970 fffff800`030e77f7 : 0x130`00000000
fffff880`0a474ad0 00000000`000002c4 : fffff780`00000320 00000000`002ab970 fffff800`030e77f7 00000000`74c92450 : 0xfffff960`001354bd
fffff880`0a474ad8 fffff780`00000320 : 00000000`002ab970 fffff800`030e77f7 00000000`74c92450 00000000`0008ec80 : 0x2c4
fffff880`0a474ae0 00000000`002ab970 : fffff800`030e77f7 00000000`74c92450 00000000`0008ec80 00000000`7efdb000 : 0xfffff780`00000320
fffff880`0a474ae8 fffff800`030e77f7 : 00000000`74c92450 00000000`0008ec80 00000000`7efdb000 fffff880`0a474be0 : 0x2ab970
fffff880`0a474af0 00000000`74c92450 : 00000000`0008ec80 00000000`7efdb000 fffff880`0a474be0 fffff880`0a474bd0 : 0xfffff800`030e77f7
fffff880`0a474af8 00000000`0008ec80 : 00000000`7efdb000 fffff880`0a474be0 fffff880`0a474bd0 fffff800`030e6b8b : 0x74c92450
fffff880`0a474b00 00000000`7efdb000 : fffff880`0a474be0 fffff880`0a474bd0 fffff800`030e6b8b 00000000`74c92450 : 0x8ec80
fffff880`0a474b08 fffff880`0a474be0 : fffff880`0a474bd0 fffff800`030e6b8b 00000000`74c92450 fffffa80`06059b40 : 0x7efdb000
fffff880`0a474b10 fffff880`0a474bd0 : fffff800`030e6b8b 00000000`74c92450 fffffa80`06059b40 00000000`0013409f : 0xfffff880`0a474be0
fffff880`0a474b18 fffff800`030e6b8b : 00000000`74c92450 fffffa80`06059b40 00000000`0013409f fffff880`0a474be0 : 0xfffff880`0a474bd0
fffff880`0a474b20 00000000`74c92450 : fffffa80`06059b40 00000000`0013409f fffff880`0a474be0 fffff880`0a474bd0 : 0xfffff800`030e6b8b
fffff880`0a474b28 fffffa80`06059b40 : 00000000`0013409f fffff880`0a474be0 fffff880`0a474bd0 fffff960`001fa870 : 0x74c92450
fffff880`0a474b30 00000000`0013409f : fffff880`0a474be0 fffff880`0a474bd0 fffff960`001fa870 00000000`0008fd20 : 0xfffffa80`06059b40
fffff880`0a474b38 fffff880`0a474be0 : fffff880`0a474bd0 fffff960`001fa870 00000000`0008fd20 fffffa80`07ade760 : 0x13409f
fffff880`0a474b40 fffff880`0a474bd0 : fffff960`001fa870 00000000`0008fd20 fffffa80`07ade760 00000000`0013409f : 0xfffff880`0a474be0
fffff880`0a474b48 fffff960`001fa870 : 00000000`0008fd20 fffffa80`07ade760 00000000`0013409f 00000000`0008fd20 : 0xfffff880`0a474bd0
fffff880`0a474b50 00000000`0008fd20 : fffffa80`07ade760 00000000`0013409f 00000000`0008fd20 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff960`001fa870
fffff880`0a474b58 fffffa80`07ade760 : 00000000`0013409f 00000000`0008fd20 00000000`00000000 fffff960`001375b5 : 0x8fd20
fffff880`0a474b60 00000000`0013409f : 00000000`0008fd20 00000000`00000000 fffff960`001375b5 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`07ade760
fffff880`0a474b68 00000000`0008fd20 : 00000000`00000000 fffff960`001375b5 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0a474ca0 : 0x13409f
fffff880`0a474b70 00000000`00000000 : fffff960`001375b5 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0a474ca0 00000000`00050000 : 0x8fd20


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

SYMBOL_NAME:  ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: Unknown_Module

IMAGE_NAME:  Unknown_Image

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

BUCKET_ID:  CORRUPT_MODULELIST

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffffa8007ade760 rbx=fffffa8006059b40 rcx=fffffa8006059b40
rdx=fffff900c00b9001 rsi=fffff8800a474bd0 rdi=fffff80003252e80
rip=fffff800030e2d82 rsp=fffff8800a474ab0 rbp=0000000000000001
 r8=fffff960003219c8  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffff900c0b9a9e0 r12=000000007efdb000 r13=000000000008fd20
r14=000000000008ec80 r15=0000000074c92450
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=0000  es=0000  fs=0000  gs=0000             efl=00200282
fffff800`030e2d82 488bd9          mov     rbx,rcx
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`0a474ab0 00000000`00000001 : 00000000`00000004 00000130`00000000 fffff960`001354bd 00000000`000002c4 : 0xfffff800`030e2d82
fffff880`0a474ab8 00000000`00000004 : 00000130`00000000 fffff960`001354bd 00000000`000002c4 fffff780`00000320 : 0x1
fffff880`0a474ac0 00000130`00000000 : fffff960`001354bd 00000000`000002c4 fffff780`00000320 00000000`002ab970 : 0x4
fffff880`0a474ac8 fffff960`001354bd : 00000000`000002c4 fffff780`00000320 00000000`002ab970 fffff800`030e77f7 : 0x130`00000000
fffff880`0a474ad0 00000000`000002c4 : fffff780`00000320 00000000`002ab970 fffff800`030e77f7 00000000`74c92450 : 0xfffff960`001354bd
fffff880`0a474ad8 fffff780`00000320 : 00000000`002ab970 fffff800`030e77f7 00000000`74c92450 00000000`0008ec80 : 0x2c4
fffff880`0a474ae0 00000000`002ab970 : fffff800`030e77f7 00000000`74c92450 00000000`0008ec80 00000000`7efdb000 : 0xfffff780`00000320
fffff880`0a474ae8 fffff800`030e77f7 : 00000000`74c92450 00000000`0008ec80 00000000`7efdb000 fffff880`0a474be0 : 0x2ab970
fffff880`0a474af0 00000000`74c92450 : 00000000`0008ec80 00000000`7efdb000 fffff880`0a474be0 fffff880`0a474bd0 : 0xfffff800`030e77f7
fffff880`0a474af8 00000000`0008ec80 : 00000000`7efdb000 fffff880`0a474be0 fffff880`0a474bd0 fffff800`030e6b8b : 0x74c92450
fffff880`0a474b00 00000000`7efdb000 : fffff880`0a474be0 fffff880`0a474bd0 fffff800`030e6b8b 00000000`74c92450 : 0x8ec80
fffff880`0a474b08 fffff880`0a474be0 : fffff880`0a474bd0 fffff800`030e6b8b 00000000`74c92450 fffffa80`06059b40 : 0x7efdb000
fffff880`0a474b10 fffff880`0a474bd0 : fffff800`030e6b8b 00000000`74c92450 fffffa80`06059b40 00000000`0013409f : 0xfffff880`0a474be0
fffff880`0a474b18 fffff800`030e6b8b : 00000000`74c92450 fffffa80`06059b40 00000000`0013409f fffff880`0a474be0 : 0xfffff880`0a474bd0
fffff880`0a474b20 00000000`74c92450 : fffffa80`06059b40 00000000`0013409f fffff880`0a474be0 fffff880`0a474bd0 : 0xfffff800`030e6b8b
fffff880`0a474b28 fffffa80`06059b40 : 00000000`0013409f fffff880`0a474be0 fffff880`0a474bd0 fffff960`001fa870 : 0x74c92450
fffff880`0a474b30 00000000`0013409f : fffff880`0a474be0 fffff880`0a474bd0 fffff960`001fa870 00000000`0008fd20 : 0xfffffa80`06059b40
fffff880`0a474b38 fffff880`0a474be0 : fffff880`0a474bd0 fffff960`001fa870 00000000`0008fd20 fffffa80`07ade760 : 0x13409f
fffff880`0a474b40 fffff880`0a474bd0 : fffff960`001fa870 00000000`0008fd20 fffffa80`07ade760 00000000`0013409f : 0xfffff880`0a474be0
fffff880`0a474b48 fffff960`001fa870 : 00000000`0008fd20 fffffa80`07ade760 00000000`0013409f 00000000`0008fd20 : 0xfffff880`0a474bd0
fffff880`0a474b50 00000000`0008fd20 : fffffa80`07ade760 00000000`0013409f 00000000`0008fd20 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff960`001fa870
fffff880`0a474b58 fffffa80`07ade760 : 00000000`0013409f 00000000`0008fd20 00000000`00000000 fffff960`001375b5 : 0x8fd20
fffff880`0a474b60 00000000`0013409f : 00000000`0008fd20 00000000`00000000 fffff960`001375b5 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`07ade760
fffff880`0a474b68 00000000`0008fd20 : 00000000`00000000 fffff960`001375b5 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0a474ca0 : 0x13409f
fffff880`0a474b70 00000000`00000000 : fffff960`001375b5 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0a474ca0 00000000`00050000 : 0x8fd20
start             end                 module name
fffffa80`05c9f4f8 fffffa80`05ca04f8   Unknown_Module_fffffa80_05c9f4f8 Unknown_Module_fffffa80`05c9f4f8 unavailable (00000000)
start             end                 module name
fffffa80`05c9f4f8 fffffa80`05ca04f8   Unknown_Module_fffffa80_05c9f4f8 Unknown_Module_fffffa80`05c9f4f8 unavailable (00000000)
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments fffffa80`369fe980 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff800`030ec188
sysinfo: could not find necessary interfaces.
sysinfo: note that mssmbios.sys must be loaded (XPSP2+).
sysinfo: could not find necessary interfaces.
sysinfo: note that mssmbios.sys must be loaded (XPSP2+).
sysinfo: could not find necessary interfaces.
sysinfo: note that mssmbios.sys must be loaded (XPSP2+).
dump smbios [-csv | -v | -headers | -devices | -memory | -power | -cpu | -system]
quit:

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
```


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

It is 31.5 KB


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

See if you can rename it to mssmbios.old
Then run sfc /scannow

Start, type CMD in the search box, in the results list above right click on CMD from the list select run as Administrator, at the C: prompt type sfc /scannow (note the space between the c and the /) hit enter.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm not allowed to do anything with the file.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try running sfc /scannow anyway.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

It didn't find anything.

(Going to bed, can't reply soon)


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Strangely, i got a bluescreen while turning off the computer. It's not one of those regular ones, it just said it was a driver issue.

Stuff attached.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
A device driver attempting to corrupt the system has been caught.

MODULE_NAME: Soluto

Uninstall Soluto, but doubt this is the root cause.


```
3: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
A device driver attempting to corrupt the system has been caught.  This is
because the driver was specified in the registry as being suspect (by the
administrator) and the kernel has enabled substantial checking of this driver.
If the driver attempts to corrupt the system, bugchecks 0xC4, 0xC1 and 0xA will
be among the most commonly seen crashes.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000062, A driver has forgotten to free its pool allocations prior to unloading.
Arg2: fffffa8003c80838, name of the driver having the issue.
Arg3: fffffa8003c78010, verifier internal structure with driver information.
Arg4: 0000000000000002, total # of (paged+nonpaged) allocations that weren't freed.
	Type !verifier 3 drivername.sys for info on the allocations
	that were leaked that caused the bugcheck.

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_62

IMAGE_NAME:  Soluto.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4d591f4e

MODULE_NAME: Soluto

FAULTING_MODULE: fffff8800198e000 Soluto

VERIFIER_DRIVER_ENTRY: dt nt!_MI_VERIFIER_DRIVER_ENTRY fffffa8003c78010
dt nt!_MI_VERIFIER_DRIVER_ENTRY fffffa8003c78010
Symbol nt!_MI_VERIFIER_DRIVER_ENTRY not found.

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1
```


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Done. Was originally going to do it anyways, but then i'd have to re-stop startup applications.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Another bluescreen.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Soluto named as the cause once again.

Was this before or after trying it uninstall it?


```
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
A device driver attempting to corrupt the system has been caught.  This is
because the driver was specified in the registry as being suspect (by the
administrator) and the kernel has enabled substantial checking of this driver.
If the driver attempts to corrupt the system, bugchecks 0xC4, 0xC1 and 0xA will
be among the most commonly seen crashes.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000062, A driver has forgotten to free its pool allocations prior to unloading.
Arg2: fffffa8003c80838, name of the driver having the issue.
Arg3: fffffa8003c78010, verifier internal structure with driver information.
Arg4: 0000000000000002, total # of (paged+nonpaged) allocations that weren't freed.
	Type !verifier 3 drivername.sys for info on the allocations
	that were leaked that caused the bugcheck.

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_62

IMAGE_NAME:  Soluto.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4d591f4e

MODULE_NAME: Soluto

FAULTING_MODULE: fffff8800198e000 Soluto
```


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

After i uninstalled it, didn't restart computer.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Restart to finish the uninstall, otherwise the drivers are still loaded.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Well, it kinda did when i got the bluescreen


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

"Memory_Management" bluescreen.

Seems like i new new RAM cards. Good thing i'm gonna apply for a job.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Ram is best starting point of any there's nothing in the latest dmp that can be read.


```
SYMBOL_NAME:  ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: Unknown_Module

IMAGE_NAME:  Unknown_Image

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

BUCKET_ID:  CORRUPT_MODULELIST
```


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

So, the solution to my problem as you suggest, is to buy new RAM cards?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Since the dumps are all over the place it's most likely hardware, without being able to Id it swapping in parts if the only way to find out.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Computer used BSOD!

It's super effective!

(Is it too much of a wild guess to say it could be sound-related? I have had some strange experiences lately with sound. And I've crashed once after exiting a Skype conversation and once while entering one, if i remember correctly.)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_MEMORY_SEGMENT::EvictResource+fec )

Vidmm is Video Memory, D/L and run MemtestG80 You'll have to sign up for a account at simtk in order to download it, It's under MemtestG80/Binaries the file you are looking for
*memtestG80-1.1-windows.zip (918 kB) binary Windows May 06, 2010
Description: MemtestG80 v1.1 binaries for Windows *
https://simtk.org/project/xml/downloads.xml?group_id=385#package_id633



```
BugCheck 1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff880040307ac, fffff88003d95788, fffff88003d94fe0}

Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_MEMORY_SEGMENT::EvictResource+fec )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Some common problems are exception code 0x80000003.  This means a hard
coded breakpoint or assertion was hit, but this system was booted
/NODEBUG.  This is not supposed to happen as developers should never have
hardcoded breakpoints in retail code, but ...
If this happens, make sure a debugger gets connected, and the
system is booted /DEBUG.  This will let us see why this breakpoint is
happening.
Arguments:
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff880040307ac, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: fffff88003d95788, Exception Record Address
Arg4: fffff88003d94fe0, Context Record Address

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
dxgmms1!VIDMM_MEMORY_SEGMENT::EvictResource+fec
fffff880`040307ac 488b11          mov     rdx,qword ptr [rcx]

EXCEPTION_RECORD:  fffff88003d95788 -- (.exr 0xfffff88003d95788)
.exr 0xfffff88003d95788
ExceptionAddress: fffff880040307ac (dxgmms1!VIDMM_MEMORY_SEGMENT::EvictResource+0x0000000000000fec)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: 0000000000000000
   Parameter[1]: 0000000000800000
Attempt to read from address 0000000000800000
```


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

How long do you want it to run?

Edit: Never mind, i thought it was like the other memtest. Seems like it closed itself.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Go through the read me file, I don't a nvidia setup at the moment to run it on, but it should run for several hours at least.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

It only runs until 50 iterations and then it stops.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does it complete with no errors?


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes, all of the four times I've ran it.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

I think i know the issue! My graphic card apparently doesn't support directx 11.

Nvidia GeForce GTX 260


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No it's a DX 10 card but that won't cause an issue, every thing will run in DX10.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok. Could it be that ParetoLogic PC Health Advisor found an update for my IDE ATA/ATAPI controller (i don't know what that is, but i think it's my HDD  and for my two different USB controllers.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I doubt it, the drivers are showing upto date in the dumps.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Well, then i'll just add some logs. I've had like 5 bluescreens since last time.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Perhaps one reason why i've had so many bluescreens is that i didn't know i had to manually shut down verifier? :S

I also got a 0xC4 stop right now, which is caused by verifier.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There are all different, still looks like hardware to me, see if you can borrow a set of ram sticks.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Won't be able to borrow, but i'll try to blow some dust out of it and try and clean it first. If not, i'll just have to buy a new one.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Some of my errors seems to be video related, are you sure it's not something about that? Would be a shame to buy new ram cards for nothing.

Then again, i just got a quota underflow bsod, which is ram related...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No, the only thing I'm sure of is that it's hardware.
I'd much rather buy 2 ram sticks to test then a video card.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> No, the only thing I'm sure of is that it's hardware.
> I'd much rather buy 2 ram sticks to test then a video card.


Point taken, ram is cheaper than a new video card.

I'll update you if it worked to try and clean it a bit when I've done it. Just got another irql bsod...


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm trying with using one ram stick at a time, to see if it's only one of them that needs to be replaced. Do you think that will work?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Sometimes, occasionally it only happens when the pair is installed.
Ram should be in matched pairs, unmatched sticks can cause similar crashes.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Well, i still don't get why a directx crash(dxgmms1.sys) which is video related can be related to ram though.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The driver is loaded into ram before it can be used, if corrupted while stored in the ram(or being transported(CPU, buss, socket, hard drive, drive cable) it causes a BSOD when called.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

We're ordering two new ram sticks now. I'm only using one now, no problems so far. Do you think it's possible that the other one is the corrupted one? If so, is it possible to run 3 sticks at a time with no problems?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try swapping the sticks and see what happens.

Ram is best used in pairs, I would start by only using the new sticks make sure it's stable then add in the 3rd stick.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

I originally tried using one stick, but i got a crash. Bot bsod, but one like i had earlier. It was like a bsod but without a blue screen, the current one just froze.
After that i switched the sticks and I've had no problems so far.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Sounds like that other stick of ram is the problem then


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Well, i just got a bsod, but it was directed towards an USB driver (i had my phone connected in file transfer mode while playing). Perhaps it's not as clean as i thought?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Change the ram out and see where you are.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

With the other stick i have, or with the new ones? Cause i think i'll get the new ones on Monday or so.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

New ones.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Just installed them, will report back in a day or two if there's no problems


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

You made me buy new ram sticks.

Here's the attached result.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The newest dump is from May 1st?


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Perhaps i resetted it too fast, as I was in a competitive match.

I do know that the problem specified was dxgmms1.sys though.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

dxgmms1.sys Is Directx probably video related.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

I know. It's one of the original errors I had. Starting to get a little frustrated here.

I even got a bluescreen while trying to post this :banghead:

(IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

To see if there are any new .dmp files look in the C:/Windows/minidump folder.
the beginning of the file name is the date, for example 050112-21044-01.dmp would be from 5/1/12 or May 1st.

It's still going to be hardware, the dmps are not going to tell us which piece.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Well, there's no new dumps then, but i still get bluescreens. Are you sure it's not driver related? As i said earlier, it started after i updated my drivers.


----------



## xFourstarx (May 4, 2012)

2 Things it could be:
A) Memory can come BAD straight from the factory. Try testing it.

B) The video card itself may have a short circuit from a bad thread or dust that is clinging to it that can short it out as well. Or any number of things.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Why are you guys so into memory? memtest didn't show any errors! I still believe it's driver related.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Then reinstall Windows and update using the latest drivers.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Won't it help with just a restore point?

EDIT: Scratch that, apparently they delete themselves when they get old...

EDIT2: Doesn't that mean that i can plug in my old RAM sticks?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If the system is unstable adding more ram will not make any better, and in fact may cause more problems.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

I want to try and reinstall the drivers for the troubled hardware components. 

I think that includes the video card, the HDD, perhaps the chipset and the USB port, as i don't think there's a driver for the ram. 

I don't know how to find the correct driver, though. Only for the video card.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I know it's a MSI board not sure of the exact model.
MSI Down load > MSI USA ? Download Center

For the video card uninstall the driver first using Revo uninstaller > Revo Uninstaller

Reboot tapping F8, select VGA mode from the boot list and install the video driver.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm still preparing for a reformat though. If i can just find that windows cd...

Anything i should remember before doing it?

(Also, VGA mode? I don't think I've seen that before)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

VGA or Safe Mode,


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

I've reformatted and reinstalled drivers and some programs and games. 

Another dxgmms1 though.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Pretty much tells you it not the OS or drivers then.
It's hardware.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

True. What do i do then?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Next component to swap would be the video card, see if you can borrow one.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah, i'd have to borrow that. I'll update you if something happens other than another bluescreen.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Alright, i got to borrow a GeForce GTS 250 from a friend, still errors. 

Attachment as usual.

Oh, and it might not turn out to be the case, but i find it crashing more when i use youtube and twitch.tv. Not sure if it's relevant, though. I can still crash at any time.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

From the 17th > Probably caused by : memory_corruption
From the 19th > IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high. This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.

But some of the dump files appear corrupt so it probably is not accurate.

Looks like you have a Creative SB Audigy driver and the Realtek drivers loading on start up?

P17.sys Fri Oct 16 02:44:53 2009
RTKVHD64.sys Tue Mar 27 05:01:50 2012

Which sound are you using?



```
Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\051912-17659-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\mss*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17803.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120330-1504
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c1b000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e5f670
Debug session time: Fri May 18 18:06:28.237 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:02.000
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {fffffa80311622f8, 2, 1, fffff80002caab7e}

*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiUnlinkPageFromLockedList+36e )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa80311622f8, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff80002caab7e, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


WRITE_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002ec9100
 fffffa80311622f8 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!MiUnlinkPageFromLockedList+36e
fffff800`02caab7e 49890cc0        mov     qword ptr [r8+rax*8],rcx

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:  System

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff8800318c550 -- (.trap 0xfffff8800318c550)
.trap 0xfffff8800318c550
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=000000000622c45e rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=00000000000138dd
rdx=000000000105cb65 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002caab7e rsp=fffff8800318c6e0 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffffa8000000008  r9=0000000000000002 r10=fffff80002c1b000
r11=0000000000000000 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz ac pe nc
nt!MiUnlinkPageFromLockedList+0x36e:
fffff800`02caab7e 49890cc0        mov     qword ptr [r8+rax*8],rcx ds:fffffa80`311622f8=????????????????
.trap
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002c99769 to fffff80002c9a1c0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0318c408 fffff800`02c99769 : 00000000`0000000a fffffa80`311622f8 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0318c410 fffff800`02c983e0 : fffffa80`01729830 fffff800`02ecc2c0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`00a386c0 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`0318c550 fffff800`02caab7e : fffffa80`03f1aa30 fffffa80`00a386c0 fffff800`02e48df0 fffffa80`0115ce90 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`0318c6e0 fffff800`02cdcfcb : fffffa80`00a386c0 00000000`00000008 fffffa80`03e46240 fffffa80`0310fb11 : nt!MiUnlinkPageFromLockedList+0x36e
fffff880`0318c760 fffff800`02cdb9c8 : fffff8a0`0c23c4d8 fffff8a0`0c23ccd8 fffffa80`06f8af90 fffffa80`06f8af90 : nt!MiFlushSectionInternal+0x6bb
fffff880`0318c990 fffff800`02cdaea9 : 00000000`0000a5c9 fffff880`0318cc58 00000000`00100000 fffffa80`070ad010 : nt!MmFlushSection+0xa4
fffff880`0318ca50 fffff800`02cde7c6 : fffffa80`0692da18 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`00000001 00000000`00100000 : nt!CcFlushCache+0x5e9
fffff880`0318cb50 fffff800`02cdf188 : fffff880`00000000 fffff880`0318cc58 fffffa80`06f9b1f0 fffffa80`040eee00 : nt!CcWriteBehind+0x1c6
fffff880`0318cc00 fffff800`02ca3851 : fffffa80`03d34680 fffff800`02f8c601 fffff800`02e988c0 dbb69baf`00000003 : nt!CcWorkerThread+0x1c8
fffff880`0318ccb0 fffff800`02f30e6a : 5fab77f7`ef9eccff fffffa80`03d14660 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`03ce9040 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`0318cd40 fffff800`02c8af06 : fffff880`02f63180 fffffa80`03d14660 fffff880`02f6dfc0 fdeecc37`f4fb1632 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`0318cd80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`0318d000 fffff880`03187000 fffff880`0318c9e0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!MiUnlinkPageFromLockedList+36e
fffff800`02caab7e 49890cc0        mov     qword ptr [r8+rax*8],rcx

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!MiUnlinkPageFromLockedList+36e

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4f76721c

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!MiUnlinkPageFromLockedList+36e

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!MiUnlinkPageFromLockedList+36e

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff8800318c510 rbx=fffffa8000a386c0 rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=fffffa80311622f8 rsi=fffffa8000a386c0 rdi=fffff80002e48df0
rip=fffff80002c9a1c0 rsp=fffff8800318c408 rbp=fffff8800318c5d0
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000001 r10=fffff80002caab7e
r11=0000000000000001 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000058000000000
r14=0000000000000001 r15=2aaaaaaaaaaaaaab
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02c9a1c0 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`0318c410=000000000000000a
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`0318c408 fffff800`02c99769 : 00000000`0000000a fffffa80`311622f8 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0318c410 fffff800`02c983e0 : fffffa80`01729830 fffff800`02ecc2c0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`00a386c0 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`0318c550 fffff800`02caab7e : fffffa80`03f1aa30 fffffa80`00a386c0 fffff800`02e48df0 fffffa80`0115ce90 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`0318c550)
fffff880`0318c6e0 fffff800`02cdcfcb : fffffa80`00a386c0 00000000`00000008 fffffa80`03e46240 fffffa80`0310fb11 : nt!MiUnlinkPageFromLockedList+0x36e
fffff880`0318c760 fffff800`02cdb9c8 : fffff8a0`0c23c4d8 fffff8a0`0c23ccd8 fffffa80`06f8af90 fffffa80`06f8af90 : nt!MiFlushSectionInternal+0x6bb
fffff880`0318c990 fffff800`02cdaea9 : 00000000`0000a5c9 fffff880`0318cc58 00000000`00100000 fffffa80`070ad010 : nt!MmFlushSection+0xa4
fffff880`0318ca50 fffff800`02cde7c6 : fffffa80`0692da18 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`00000001 00000000`00100000 : nt!CcFlushCache+0x5e9
fffff880`0318cb50 fffff800`02cdf188 : fffff880`00000000 fffff880`0318cc58 fffffa80`06f9b1f0 fffffa80`040eee00 : nt!CcWriteBehind+0x1c6
fffff880`0318cc00 fffff800`02ca3851 : fffffa80`03d34680 fffff800`02f8c601 fffff800`02e988c0 dbb69baf`00000003 : nt!CcWorkerThread+0x1c8
fffff880`0318ccb0 fffff800`02f30e6a : 5fab77f7`ef9eccff fffffa80`03d14660 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`03ce9040 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`0318cd40 fffff800`02c8af06 : fffff880`02f63180 fffffa80`03d14660 fffff880`02f6dfc0 fdeecc37`f4fb1632 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`0318cd80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`0318d000 fffff880`03187000 fffff880`0318c9e0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bc9000 fffff800`00bd3000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`02c1b000 fffff800`03203000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Fri Mar 30 22:55:24 2012 (4F76721C)
fffff800`03203000 fffff800`0324c000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c10000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00c10000 fffff880`00c2a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00c2a000 fffff880`00c66000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
fffff880`00c66000 fffff880`00c7a000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
fffff880`00c8a000 fffff880`00cd9000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`00cd9000 fffff880`00ced000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00ced000 fffff880`00d4b000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d4b000 fffff880`00da2000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00da2000 fffff880`00dfe000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00ea4000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ea4000 fffff880`00eb3000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00eb3000 fffff880`00ebc000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00ebc000 fffff880`00ec6000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00ec6000 fffff880`00edb000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Mar 17 01:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)
fffff880`00edb000 fffff880`00ef0000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00ef0000 fffff880`00fb0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00fb0000 fffff880`00fe3000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00fe3000 fffff880`00ff0000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00ff0000 fffff880`00ff7000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00ff7000 fffff880`01000000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01072000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`01072000 fffff880`0107f000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`010cf000 fffff880`010f9000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`010f9000 fffff880`01104000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`01104000 fffff880`01150000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01150000 fffff880`01164000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01164000 fffff880`01199000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Fri Mar 09 06:05:26 2012 (4F59E3F6)
fffff880`01199000 fffff880`011f7000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`0122c000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0122c000 fffff880`01236000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`01236000 fffff880`01258000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`01259000 fffff880`013fc000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0140e000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0140e000 fffff880`01433000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01433000 fffff880`01443000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01443000 fffff880`0144c000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0144c000 fffff880`01455000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01455000 fffff880`01460000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`01471000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01478000 fffff880`0156b000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`0156b000 fffff880`015cb000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`015cb000 fffff880`015f6000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`01613000 fffff880`0163d000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`0163d000 fffff880`01646000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`01646000 fffff880`0164d000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`0164e000 fffff880`01851000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Mar 30 04:34:26 2012 (4F757012)
fffff880`01851000 fffff880`0189b000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`0189b000 fffff880`018ab000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`018ab000 fffff880`018f7000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`018f7000 fffff880`018ff000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`018ff000 fffff880`01939000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`01939000 fffff880`0194b000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0194b000 fffff880`01954000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01954000 fffff880`0198e000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`0198e000 fffff880`019a4000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`019a4000 fffff880`019d4000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`019f7000 fffff880`01a00000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02caa000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Fri Mar 16 09:01:36 2012 (4F6339B0)
fffff880`02caa000 fffff880`02cb9000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`02cba000 fffff880`02d3d000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`02d3d000 fffff880`02d5b000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`02d5b000 fffff880`02d6c000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`02d6c000 fffff880`02d92000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`02d92000 fffff880`02da8000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`02da8000 fffff880`02dc3000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`02dc3000 fffff880`02de4000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`02de4000 fffff880`02dfe000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03c0b000 fffff880`03c94000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`03c94000 fffff880`03cd9000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`03cd9000 fffff880`03ce2000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03ce2000 fffff880`03d08000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`03d08000 fffff880`03d17000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03d17000 fffff880`03d34000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03d34000 fffff880`03d4f000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`03d4f000 fffff880`03d63000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`03d63000 fffff880`03db4000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`03db4000 fffff880`03dc0000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03dc0000 fffff880`03dcb000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03dcb000 fffff880`03dda000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03dda000 fffff880`03de9000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03de9000 fffff880`03dfb000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`0420e000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0420e000 fffff880`04231000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`04231000 fffff880`04252000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`04252000 fffff880`04267000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04267000 fffff880`0427f000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`042c2000 fffff880`0431c000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`0431c000 fffff880`04331000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`04331000 fffff880`0434e000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`0434e000 fffff880`0435a000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0435a000 fffff880`0436d000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0436d000 fffff880`04388000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`04388000 fffff880`04396000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`04396000 fffff880`043af000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`043af000 fffff880`043b7080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`043b8000 fffff880`043ce000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Fri Sep 02 02:23:09 2011 (4E60764D)
fffff880`043ce000 fffff880`043dc000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`043dc000 fffff880`043e9000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`043e9000 fffff880`043fd000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Fri Sep 02 02:23:15 2011 (4E607653)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04456000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`04456000 fffff880`04462000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04466000 fffff880`0455a000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`0455a000 fffff880`045a0000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`045a0000 fffff880`045ad000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`045ad000 fffff880`045be000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`045be000 fffff880`045e2000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`045e2000 fffff880`045ee000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`045ee000 fffff880`045fe000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0483d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`0483d000 fffff880`0483e480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04848000 fffff880`049cd000   P17      P17.sys      Fri Oct 16 02:44:53 2009 (4AD81665)
fffff880`049cd000 fffff880`049ef000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`049ef000 fffff880`049f4200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`049f5000 fffff880`04a00000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`0640c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0640c000 fffff880`0640df00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`0640e000 fffff880`0641c000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06424000 fffff880`067f6b80   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Mar 27 05:01:50 2012 (4F7181FE)
fffff880`067f7000 fffff880`06800000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`07e4d000 fffff880`07f16000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`07f16000 fffff880`07f34000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`07f34000 fffff880`07f4c000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`07f4c000 fffff880`07f79000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`07f79000 fffff880`07fc7000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`07fc7000 fffff880`07feb000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`08469000 fffff880`0850f000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0850f000 fffff880`0851a000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0851a000 fffff880`0854b000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`0854b000 fffff880`0855d000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`0855d000 fffff880`085c6000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`09a9e000 fffff880`09b36000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`09b36000 fffff880`09b67000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:32 2010 (4CE7A654)
fffff880`09b67000 fffff880`09bd8000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`0f000000 fffff880`0f01d000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0f01d000 fffff880`0f033000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0f033000 fffff880`0f057000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`0f057000 fffff880`0f086000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`0f094000 fffff880`0fdb2000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Wed Feb 29 13:04:52 2012 (4F4E68C4)
fffff880`0fdb2000 fffff880`0fdf5000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff960`000a0000 fffff960`003b5000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`005a0000 fffff960`005aa000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00730000 fffff960`00757000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00970000 fffff960`009d1000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`019d4000 fffff880`019e2000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`019e2000 fffff880`019ee000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`019ee000 fffff880`019f7000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01613000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00d4b000 fffff880`00da2000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`03c0b000 fffff880`03c94000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`0f01d000 fffff880`0f033000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`010f9000 fffff880`01104000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00ff7000 fffff880`01000000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`010cf000 fffff880`010f9000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff960`00970000 fffff960`009d1000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01646000 fffff880`0164d000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02d5b000 fffff880`02d6c000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`07f16000 fffff880`07f34000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`00730000 fffff960`00757000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01613000 fffff880`0163d000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00ef0000 fffff880`00fb0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`019a4000 fffff880`019d4000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00ced000 fffff880`00d4b000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01072000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`045ee000 fffff880`045fe000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`0640e000 fffff880`0641c000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`02cba000 fffff880`02d3d000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`02d3d000 fffff880`02d5b000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`03dcb000 fffff880`03dda000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0198e000 fffff880`019a4000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`049cd000 fffff880`049ef000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`067f7000 fffff880`06800000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0434e000 fffff880`0435a000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0435a000 fffff880`0436d000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`0640c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04466000 fffff880`0455a000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`0455a000 fffff880`045a0000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`01150000 fffff880`01164000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01104000 fffff880`01150000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`0122c000 fffff880`01236000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`01954000 fffff880`0198e000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01851000 fffff880`0189b000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`03203000 fffff800`0324c000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`045be000 fffff880`045e2000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`04396000 fffff880`043af000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`043af000 fffff880`043b7080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04388000 fffff880`04396000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`07e4d000 fffff880`07f16000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`0194b000 fffff880`01954000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`02d92000 fffff880`02da8000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`02caa000 fffff880`02cb9000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`043ce000 fffff880`043dc000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00bc9000 fffff800`00bd3000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`0fdb2000 fffff880`0fdf5000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`015cb000 fffff880`015f6000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`049ef000 fffff880`049f4200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`043b8000 fffff880`043ce000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Fri Sep 02 02:23:09 2011 (4E60764D)
fffff880`04252000 fffff880`04267000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`043e9000 fffff880`043fd000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Fri Sep 02 02:23:15 2011 (4E607653)
fffff880`0420e000 fffff880`04231000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c8a000 fffff880`00cd9000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`0420e000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03dda000 fffff880`03de9000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`043dc000 fffff880`043e9000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00c10000 fffff880`00c2a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`01164000 fffff880`01199000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Fri Mar 09 06:05:26 2012 (4F59E3F6)
fffff880`07f34000 fffff880`07f4c000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`07f4c000 fffff880`07f79000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`07f79000 fffff880`07fc7000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`07fc7000 fffff880`07feb000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`01455000 fffff880`01460000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00ebc000 fffff880`00ec6000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01199000 fffff880`011f7000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`03dc0000 fffff880`03dcb000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01939000 fffff880`0194b000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01478000 fffff880`0156b000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`04456000 fffff880`04462000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0f057000 fffff880`0f086000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`0431c000 fffff880`04331000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`03d08000 fffff880`03d17000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03c94000 fffff880`03cd9000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`0156b000 fffff880`015cb000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`01471000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03db4000 fffff880`03dc0000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c1b000 fffff800`03203000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Fri Mar 30 22:55:24 2012 (4F76721C)
fffff880`01259000 fffff880`013fc000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`0163d000 fffff880`01646000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0f094000 fffff880`0fdb2000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Wed Feb 29 13:04:52 2012 (4F4E68C4)
fffff880`04848000 fffff880`049cd000   P17      P17.sys      Fri Oct 16 02:44:53 2009 (4AD81665)
fffff880`03ce2000 fffff880`03d08000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`0f000000 fffff880`0f01d000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00ec6000 fffff880`00edb000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Mar 17 01:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)
fffff880`00fb0000 fffff880`00fe3000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00ff0000 fffff880`00ff7000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c10000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`0122c000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`08469000 fffff880`0850f000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0483d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00cd9000 fffff880`00ced000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`0f033000 fffff880`0f057000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`02da8000 fffff880`02dc3000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`02dc3000 fffff880`02de4000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`02de4000 fffff880`02dfe000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03d63000 fffff880`03db4000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`049f5000 fffff880`04a00000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`019f7000 fffff880`01a00000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01443000 fffff880`0144c000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0144c000 fffff880`01455000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`018ff000 fffff880`01939000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`04267000 fffff880`0427f000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02caa000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Fri Mar 16 09:01:36 2012 (4F6339B0)
fffff880`06424000 fffff880`067f6b80   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Mar 27 05:01:50 2012 (4F7181FE)
fffff880`0850f000 fffff880`0851a000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`045e2000 fffff880`045ee000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03d17000 fffff880`03d34000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`018f7000 fffff880`018ff000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`09b67000 fffff880`09bd8000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`09a9e000 fffff880`09b36000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`0855d000 fffff880`085c6000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`0851a000 fffff880`0854b000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`0483d000 fffff880`0483e480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`0164e000 fffff880`01851000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Mar 30 04:34:26 2012 (4F757012)
fffff880`0854b000 fffff880`0855d000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`01072000 fffff880`0107f000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01236000 fffff880`01258000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`03d4f000 fffff880`03d63000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`005a0000 fffff960`005aa000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`02d6c000 fffff880`02d92000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`03de9000 fffff880`03dfb000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`04331000 fffff880`0434e000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`0640c000 fffff880`0640df00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`045ad000 fffff880`045be000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`042c2000 fffff880`0431c000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04456000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`0436d000 fffff880`04388000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`045a0000 fffff880`045ad000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`00fe3000 fffff880`00ff0000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0140e000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0140e000 fffff880`01433000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00c2a000 fffff880`00c66000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
fffff880`0189b000 fffff880`018ab000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`00edb000 fffff880`00ef0000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00da2000 fffff880`00dfe000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`018ab000 fffff880`018f7000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`03d34000 fffff880`03d4f000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`01433000 fffff880`01443000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00ea4000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ea4000 fffff880`00eb3000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03cd9000 fffff880`03ce2000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000a0000 fffff960`003b5000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00c66000 fffff880`00c7a000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
fffff880`00eb3000 fffff880`00ebc000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`04231000 fffff880`04252000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`09b36000 fffff880`09b67000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:32 2010 (4CE7A654)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`019d4000 fffff880`019e2000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`019e2000 fffff880`019ee000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`019ee000 fffff880`019f7000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01613000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments fffffa80`311622f8 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff800`02caab7e
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 2339
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 7
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q8200  @ 2.33GHz
Update Signature = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,5,7,0,0
Update Status = REG_DWORD 0
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ GenuineIntel
MSR8B = REG_QWORD 70500000000
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.5, DMIVersion 0, Size=2700]
BiosMajorRelease = 8
BiosMinorRelease = 15
BiosVendor = American Megatrends Inc.
BiosVersion = V1.9
BiosReleaseDate = 03/17/2009
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7519
SystemFamily = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
SystemVersion = 1.0
SystemSKU = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
BaseBoardManufacturer = MSI
BaseBoardProduct = P45 Neo-F (MS-7519)
BaseBoardVersion = 1.0
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q8200  @ 2.33GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2330
CurrentSpeed: 2339
dump smbios [-csv | -v | -headers | -devices | -memory | -power | -cpu | -system]
quit:

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``

Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\051712-18517-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\mss*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17803.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120330-1504
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c51000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e95670
Debug session time: Thu May 17 04:26:14.626 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:21:33.000
Loading Kernel Symbols
................................................
Loading User Symbols
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
Loading unloaded module list
.....Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {fffff8803071de80, 2, 0, fffff80002d098dc}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiFindReadyThread+44 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff8803071de80, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff80002d098dc, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002eff100
 fffff8803071de80 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!KiFindReadyThread+44
fffff800`02d098dc 488b11          mov     rdx,qword ptr [rcx]

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:  System

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff8000407a250 -- (.trap 0xfffff8000407a250)
.trap 0xfffff8000407a250
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000001 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffff8803071de80
rdx=fffff880009e8180 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002d098dc rsp=fffff8000407a3e8 rbp=fffff88002fddfc0
 r8=0000000000000001  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000000000001
r11=fffff88002fd3180 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
nt!KiFindReadyThread+0x44:
fffff800`02d098dc 488b11          mov     rdx,qword ptr [rcx] ds:0246:fffff880`3071de80=????????????????
.trap
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002ccf769 to fffff80002cd01c0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`0407a108 fffff800`02ccf769 : 00000000`0000000a fffff880`3071de80 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`0407a110 fffff800`02cce3e0 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`03d49b68 fffffa80`05308a10 fffff880`009e8180 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff800`0407a250 fffff800`02d098dc : fffff800`02cd8218 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009e8180 fffff800`02fd3180 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff800`0407a3e8 fffff800`02cd8218 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009e8180 fffff800`02fd3180 fffff880`02fd3180 : nt!KiFindReadyThread+0x44
fffff800`0407a3f0 fffff800`02cd6718 : fffff800`02e42e80 fffff800`00000000 fffff880`00000003 fffff880`00000000 : nt!KiLoadBalanceProcessor+0x174
fffff800`0407a480 fffff800`02cdae4c : fffff800`0000000c fffff800`0407a6a8 01cd3406`00000009 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiScanReadyQueues+0xcc
fffff800`0407a570 fffff800`02cdace6 : fffffa80`04604898 fffffa80`04604898 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiProcessTimerDpcTable+0x6c
fffff800`0407a5e0 fffff800`02cdabce : 00000013`c639016a fffff800`0407ac58 00000000`00084ea3 fffff800`02e466e8 : nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+0xc6
fffff800`0407ac30 fffff800`02cda9b7 : 00000004`84dba0cb 00000004`00084ea3 00000004`84dba0ef 00000000`000000a3 : nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x1be
fffff800`0407acd0 fffff800`02cc7eca : fffff800`02e42e80 fffff800`02e50cc0 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0440f480 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x277
fffff800`0407ad80 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`0407b000 fffff800`04075000 fffff800`0407ad40 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiFindReadyThread+44
fffff800`02d098dc 488b11          mov     rdx,qword ptr [rcx]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KiFindReadyThread+44

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4f76721c

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!KiFindReadyThread+44

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!KiFindReadyThread+44

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff8000407a210 rbx=fffff880009e8180 rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=fffff8803071de80 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=fffff88002fd3180
rip=fffff80002cd01c0 rsp=fffff8000407a108 rbp=fffff8000407a2d0
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffff80002d098dc
r11=0000000000000000 r12=fffff88003316c20 r13=fffff88002fd3180
r14=fffff80002e50cc0 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02cd01c0 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff800`0407a110=000000000000000a
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff800`0407a108 fffff800`02ccf769 : 00000000`0000000a fffff880`3071de80 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`0407a110 fffff800`02cce3e0 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`03d49b68 fffffa80`05308a10 fffff880`009e8180 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff800`0407a250 fffff800`02d098dc : fffff800`02cd8218 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009e8180 fffff800`02fd3180 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260 (TrapFrame @ fffff800`0407a250)
fffff800`0407a3e8 fffff800`02cd8218 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009e8180 fffff800`02fd3180 fffff880`02fd3180 : nt!KiFindReadyThread+0x44
fffff800`0407a3f0 fffff800`02cd6718 : fffff800`02e42e80 fffff800`00000000 fffff880`00000003 fffff880`00000000 : nt!KiLoadBalanceProcessor+0x174
fffff800`0407a480 fffff800`02cdae4c : fffff800`0000000c fffff800`0407a6a8 01cd3406`00000009 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiScanReadyQueues+0xcc
fffff800`0407a570 fffff800`02cdace6 : fffffa80`04604898 fffffa80`04604898 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiProcessTimerDpcTable+0x6c
fffff800`0407a5e0 fffff800`02cdabce : 00000013`c639016a fffff800`0407ac58 00000000`00084ea3 fffff800`02e466e8 : nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+0xc6
fffff800`0407ac30 fffff800`02cda9b7 : 00000004`84dba0cb 00000004`00084ea3 00000004`84dba0ef 00000000`000000a3 : nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x1be
fffff800`0407acd0 fffff800`02cc7eca : fffff800`02e42e80 fffff800`02e50cc0 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0440f480 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x277
fffff800`0407ad80 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`0407b000 fffff800`04075000 fffff800`0407ad40 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a
start             end                 module name
00720069`004602f5 00720069`00870361   Unknown_Module_00720069_004602f5 Unknown_Module_00720069`004602f5 unavailable (00000000)
fffff800`00ba2000 fffff800`00bac000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`02c08000 fffff800`02c51000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff800`02c51000 fffff800`03239000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Fri Mar 30 22:55:24 2012 (4F76721C)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c09000   atapi    atapi.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00c0f000 fffff880`00c5e000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00c5e000 fffff880`00c72000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00c72000 fffff880`00cd0000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00cd0000 fffff880`00d90000   CI       CI.dll       unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00d90000 fffff880`00daa000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00daa000 fffff880`00de6000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00de6000 fffff880`00dfa000   winhv    winhv.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00e5c000 fffff880`00e63000   pciide   pciide.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00e63000 fffff880`00e73000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00e79000 fffff880`00f1d000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00f1d000 fffff880`00f2c000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00f2c000 fffff880`00f83000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00f83000 fffff880`00f8c000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00f8c000 fffff880`00f96000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00f96000 fffff880`00fc9000   pci      pci.sys      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00fc9000 fffff880`00fd6000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00fd6000 fffff880`00feb000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00feb000 fffff880`01000000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01011000 fffff880`0103b000   ataport  ataport.SYS  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0103b000 fffff880`01046000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01046000 fffff880`01092000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01092000 fffff880`010a6000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`010a6000 fffff880`010db000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`010db000 fffff880`01139000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01139000 fffff880`011ab000   cng      cng.sys      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`0122c000   pcw      pcw.sys      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0122c000 fffff880`01236000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01250000 fffff880`013f3000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01437000 fffff880`0152a000   ndis     ndis.sys     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0152a000 fffff880`0158a000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0158a000 fffff880`015b5000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01616000   disk     disk.sys     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01616000 fffff880`01646000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`016af000 fffff880`018b2000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`018b2000 fffff880`018fc000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`018fc000 fffff880`0190c000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0190c000 fffff880`01958000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01958000 fffff880`01960000   spldr    spldr.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01960000 fffff880`0199a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0199a000 fffff880`019ac000   mup      mup.sys      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`019ac000 fffff880`019b5000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`019b5000 fffff880`019ef000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   unavailable (00000000)
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.

Unloaded modules:
0000001b`0000094d 0000001b`23425355   Unknown_Module_0000001b`0000094d
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  23424A08
00153398`00153360 00153398`fffffff8   Unknown_Module_00153398`00153360
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  FFEACC98
61507265`76697244 61507266`67616b63   Unknown_Module_61507265`76697244
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  F0F7F91F
0013bf40`00000014 0013bf41`00000007   Unknown_Module_0013bf40`00000014
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  FFFFFFF3
00656369`76726553 00656369`ffffffe8   Unknown_Module_00656369`76726553
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  898D9A95
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
ffffffff`ffffff44 ffffffff`ffffffa8   Unknown_Module_ffffffff`ffffff44
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00000064
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
00644965`67616b63 00644965`ffffffa0   Unknown_Module_00644965`67616b63
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  989E943D
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
00720042`ffffffe8 00720043`00650073   Unknown_Module_00720042`ffffffe8
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0065008B
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
0000001b`00000941 0000001b`23425355   Unknown_Module_0000001b`00000941
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  23424A14
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
00644965`67616b63 00644965`ffffffa0   Unknown_Module_00644965`67616b63
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  989E943D
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
00720042`ffffffe8 00720043`00650073   Unknown_Module_00720042`ffffffe8
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0065008B
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
0000001b`0000093f 0000001b`23425355   Unknown_Module_0000001b`0000093f
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  23424A16
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
00644965`67616b63 00644965`ffffffa0   Unknown_Module_00644965`67616b63
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  989E943D
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
00720042`ffffffe8 00720043`00650073   Unknown_Module_00720042`ffffffe8
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0065008B
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00f2c000 fffff880`00f83000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0103b000 fffff880`01046000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c09000   atapi    atapi.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01011000 fffff880`0103b000   ataport  ataport.SYS  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00cd0000 fffff880`00d90000   CI       CI.dll       unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01616000 fffff880`01646000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00c72000 fffff880`00cd0000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01139000 fffff880`011ab000   cng      cng.sys      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01616000   disk     disk.sys     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01092000 fffff880`010a6000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01046000 fffff880`01092000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0122c000 fffff880`01236000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`019b5000 fffff880`019ef000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`018b2000 fffff880`018fc000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff800`02c08000 fffff800`02c51000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`019ac000 fffff880`019b5000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff800`00ba2000 fffff800`00bac000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0158a000 fffff880`015b5000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00c0f000 fffff880`00c5e000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00d90000 fffff880`00daa000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`010a6000 fffff880`010db000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00f8c000 fffff880`00f96000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`010db000 fffff880`01139000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0199a000 fffff880`019ac000   mup      mup.sys      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01437000 fffff880`0152a000   ndis     ndis.sys     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0152a000 fffff880`0158a000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    unavailable (00000000)
fffff800`02c51000 fffff800`03239000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Fri Mar 30 22:55:24 2012 (4F76721C)
fffff880`01250000 fffff880`013f3000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00fd6000 fffff880`00feb000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00f96000 fffff880`00fc9000   pci      pci.sys      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00e5c000 fffff880`00e63000   pciide   pciide.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00e63000 fffff880`00e73000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`0122c000   pcw      pcw.sys      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00c5e000 fffff880`00c72000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01960000 fffff880`0199a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01958000 fffff880`01960000   spldr    spldr.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`016af000 fffff880`018b2000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    unavailable (00000000)
00720069`004602f5 00720069`00870361   Unknown_Module_00720069_004602f5 Unknown_Module_00720069`004602f5 unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00fc9000 fffff880`00fd6000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00daa000 fffff880`00de6000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`018fc000 fffff880`0190c000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00feb000 fffff880`01000000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0190c000 fffff880`01958000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00e79000 fffff880`00f1d000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00f1d000 fffff880`00f2c000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00de6000 fffff880`00dfa000   winhv    winhv.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00f83000 fffff880`00f8c000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   unavailable (00000000)
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.

Unloaded modules:
0000001b`0000094d 0000001b`23425355   Unknown_Module_0000001b`0000094d
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  23424A08
00153398`00153360 00153398`fffffff8   Unknown_Module_00153398`00153360
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  FFEACC98
61507265`76697244 61507266`67616b63   Unknown_Module_61507265`76697244
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  F0F7F91F
0013bf40`00000014 0013bf41`00000007   Unknown_Module_0013bf40`00000014
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  FFFFFFF3
00656369`76726553 00656369`ffffffe8   Unknown_Module_00656369`76726553
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  898D9A95
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
ffffffff`ffffff44 ffffffff`ffffffa8   Unknown_Module_ffffffff`ffffff44
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00000064
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
00644965`67616b63 00644965`ffffffa0   Unknown_Module_00644965`67616b63
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  989E943D
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
00720042`ffffffe8 00720043`00650073   Unknown_Module_00720042`ffffffe8
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0065008B
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
0000001b`00000941 0000001b`23425355   Unknown_Module_0000001b`00000941
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  23424A14
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
00644965`67616b63 00644965`ffffffa0   Unknown_Module_00644965`67616b63
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  989E943D
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
00720042`ffffffe8 00720043`00650073   Unknown_Module_00720042`ffffffe8
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0065008B
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
0000001b`0000093f 0000001b`23425355   Unknown_Module_0000001b`0000093f
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  23424A16
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
00644965`67616b63 00644965`ffffffa0   Unknown_Module_00644965`67616b63
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  989E943D
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
00720042`ffffffe8 00720043`00650073   Unknown_Module_00720042`ffffffe8
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0065008B
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments fffff880`3071de80 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02d098dc
sysinfo: could not find necessary interfaces.
sysinfo: note that mssmbios.sys must be loaded (XPSP2+).
sysinfo: could not find necessary interfaces.
sysinfo: note that mssmbios.sys must be loaded (XPSP2+).
sysinfo: could not find necessary interfaces.
sysinfo: note that mssmbios.sys must be loaded (XPSP2+).
dump smbios [-csv | -v | -headers | -devices | -memory | -power | -cpu | -system]
quit:

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
```


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

I've used realtek for as long as i can remember, and a couple of days ago i tried SB but i got some distortion and weird stuff so i switched back to realtek.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Don't misunderstand me when i said "distortion", it just turned out weird when i was going to play games with the 7.1 speaker setting while using a headset.

I've only attached the minidump files to save time this time.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you actually install a Creative card, or was it a usb device.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Wrench97 said:


> Did you actually install a Creative card, or was it a usb device.


I don't know which usb device that would be, really.

But if i understand this correctly, the realtek is the one that came with the motherboard, and the creative card (SB) is the one attached after (it seems at least a little more de-tachable since it's on the bottom back of the cabinet).

I assumed you would tell me to uninstall the one i didn't use (SB) so i did. No changes. If anything, i get more frequent errors but that might just be my luck.

Also, i attached the logged version of the minidumps i posted earlier.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is the card still installed in the PC then?

If so remove the Sound Blaster card if you are using the integrated. To use the Sound Blaster card you have to disable the integrated realtech in the bios.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Just got one after detaching the Sound Blaster. Not in the sense that it happened instantly after i removed it, it took like the normal time. Just trying to clarify if you'd misunderstand me.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Of the last 2 dxgmms1.sys(directX driver) 
MEMORY_MANAGEMENT_INTERNAL (10e)
The video memory manager encountered a condition



```
2: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

n that it can't recover from. By crashing,
the video memory manager is attempting to get enough information into the minidump such that
somebody can pinpoint what lead to this condition.
Arguments:
Arg1: 000000000000001f, The subtype of the bugcheck:
Arg2: fffff8a00b63fe50
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 000000000000f1c5

Debugging Details:
```
And
PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced. chrome.exe


```
1: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa8007200000, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffff80002ce31bb, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000002, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


Could not read faulting driver name

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002f0c100
 fffffa8007200000 

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!ExAcquireResourceSharedLite+110
fffff800`02ce31bb 498b03          mov     rax,qword ptr [r11]

MM_INTERNAL_CODE:  2

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50

PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0
```


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah, but what is the source? I mean, there's soon nothing left of the old hardware. What can i do? I've even reformatted so i believe that directx is out of the picture.

Perhaps the system memory in chrome has something to do with media? As i said earlier, i do have a tendency to crash while watching either youtube or twitch.tv streams and i bet this one is related to that.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Was this with the GTS250 installed?


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Wrench97 said:


> Was this with the GTS250 installed?


Yep, haven't removed it since i've put it in.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Which MSI motherboard do you have the MS7519 number comes up as several different model boards> MSI Global ? Search


----------



## ickymay (Jan 6, 2010)

ThaKeeper said:


> Yep, haven't removed it since i've put it in.


did you say you have reformatted ?

sorry if i missed it but have your tried removing all your ram except one stick and see if you can force a crash ?

what is your power supply ?


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Wrench97 said:


> Which MSI motherboard do you have the MS7519 number comes up as several different model boards> MSI Global ? Search


The DDR2 version of P45 Neo-F



ickymay said:


> did you say you have reformatted ?
> 
> sorry if i missed it but have your tried removing all your ram except one stick and see if you can force a crash ?
> 
> what is your power supply ?


Yes
Yes, the crashes were less frequent but still occured
Corsair TX 650W


----------



## ickymay (Jan 6, 2010)

ThaKeeper said:


> The DDR2 version of P45 Neo-F
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you try this with each stick on its own and in different slots ?

Is this 800mhz memory ?

There are many different version of that board and none of them match to your ident of just P45 NEO-F but If its this motherboard then there is an available BIOS update ?

you might actually be better getting the Live Update 5 program at the bottom of that page and manually check the BIOS for updates :dance:


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

ickymay said:


> did you try this with each stick on its own and in different slots ?
> 
> Is this 800mhz memory ?


I have not tried with every individual stick, as i have 4 in total and using 2 at the moment.

I have updated the "My system" by the way, so it says there that i have 400hz


----------



## ickymay (Jan 6, 2010)

ThaKeeper said:


> I have not tried with every individual stick, as i have 4 in total and using 2 at the moment.
> 
> I have updated the "My system" by the way, so it says there that i have 400hz


sorry amended my post while you where answering plz check my post again :thumb:


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

ickymay said:


> sorry amended my post while you where answering plz check my post again :thumb:


No problem!

About my model, it's what i got off the program CPU-Z, so i jsut trust that to be correct.

Installing LiveUpdate now


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's 800, DDR = Double Data Rate, the ram will read and write on the up and down pulse of the frequency, thus CPUz reports the frequency the ram is running @400 then 400 x 2 = 800 speed ram.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh, right. I thought you meant the individual sticks.

I don't think the issue is fixed, though. No bluescreens yet, but my games still keep crashing like they used to.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Yep, as i suspected. The good 'ol IRQL.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The last 3 from today all appear to me, to be memory management errors

How about we try raising the voltage on the sticks from 1.8v to 1.9v in the bios.


```
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 50, {fffffa80371a6250, 0, fffff88004593ce5, 2}


Could not read faulting driver name
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForPreparation+19 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa80371a6250, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffff88004593ce5, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000002, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


Could not read faulting driver name

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002efb100
 fffffa80371a6250 

FAULTING_IP: 
dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForPreparation+19
fffff880`04593ce5 488b02          mov     rax,qword ptr [rdx]

******************************************************************

BugCheck 1A, {41287, 30, 0, 0}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+45a45 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)
    # Any other values for parameter 1 must be individually examined.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000041287, The subtype of the bugcheck.
Arg2: 0000000000000030
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41287

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff88003cc76e0 -- (.trap 0xfffff88003cc76e0)
.trap 0xfffff88003cc76e0
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000002
rdx=0000000000000007 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002dbe1f5 rsp=fffff88003cc7870 rbp=fffff88003cc78c0
 r8=fffff80002c64000  r9=0000000000000001 r10=0000058000000000
r11=0000000fffffffff r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
nt!MiResolvePageFileFault+0x1115:
fffff800`02dbe1f5 8b4830          mov     ecx,dword ptr [rax+30h] ds:41a7:00000000`00000030=????????
.trap
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002c733be to fffff80002ce31c0

*******************************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000100028, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff80002cd158d, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


WRITE_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002efa100
 0000000000100028 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!KiSignalSynchronizationObject+17d
fffff800`02cd158d f083402801      lock add dword ptr [rax+28h],1

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
```


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Wrench97 said:


> The last 3 from today all appear to me, to be memory management errors
> 
> How about we try raising the voltage on the sticks from 1.8v to 1.9v in the bios.


How do i do that? Sorry, i know a lot, but that's kind of out of my area 

and today i just got one directed to dxgmms1.sys and one to win32k.sys


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I think you have a P45 Neo board, it'll be in the Cell menu under dram voltage.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Well, at least it didin't explode(jk).

It's now set to 1.908V i believe, which was the smallest over 1.9V.

I'll update you if something happens, like usual.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The lowest should have been 1.8v with 1.9 as the next step(but it's been awhile since I was in a MSI cell menu)


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

No, i had to go from auto to 1.800 to 1.83 to 1.85 to 1.87 to 1.89 to 1.908

These are all estimates though, as i don't remember the exact values but i think you get what i mean.

I could also go lower then 1.8 but i'm not sure if that would have worked out at all.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Ok 1.908v should do what I'm looking for


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Just a question. Did i just overclock my ram? :huh:


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Also, no bluescreens yet but my games still crash, so i'm kind of just waiting for one to happen...


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

There we go! It's been a while since i've seen the "Bad_Pool_Header" badboy.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

`More of the same really 
PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)--Could not read faulting driver name

And

BAD_POOL_HEADER (19)
The pool is already corrupt at the time of the current request.
This may or may not be due to the caller.


```
PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa8023e39428, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000001, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffff8800fdbaff3, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000002, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


Could not read faulting driver name

WRITE_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002f02100
 fffffa8023e39428 

FAULTING_IP: 
dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForSubmission+a3
fffff880`0fdbaff3 48894108        mov     qword ptr [rcx+8],rax

MM_INTERNAL_CODE:  2

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff880033d0740 -- (.trap 0xfffff880033d0740)
.trap 0xfffff880033d0740
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffffa8004018b20 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa8023e39420
rdx=fffff8a00b750c70 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff8800fdbaff3 rsp=fffff880033d08d0 rbp=0000000000000003
 r8=fffffa800424f5e0  r9=0000000000000001 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffffa80060ee3d8 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForSubmission+0xa3:
fffff880`0fdbaff3 48894108        mov     qword ptr [rcx+8],rax ds:a578:fffffa80`23e39428=????????????????
.trap
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002c79f50 to fffff80002cd31c0
*******************************************************************

BAD_POOL_HEADER (19)
The pool is already corrupt at the time of the current request.
This may or may not be due to the caller.
The internal pool links must be walked to figure out a possible cause of
the problem, and then special pool applied to the suspect tags or the driver
verifier to a suspect driver.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000022, 
Arg2: 0000000002000000
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_22

POOL_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002ebd100
 0000000002000000 

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  dwm.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002c184ce to fffff80002c8e1c0
```
Has this been on going since 2009?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

ThaKeeper said:


> Just a question. Did i just overclock my ram? :huh:


No we didn't change the speed just the voltage they run on.

I'm thinking we should set it back down and bump the NB(northbridge) chipset voltage up 1 step, probably 0.01v or 0.02v in the same menu section of the bios.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

This stopped happening, but i cannot remember when or why. Perhaps it's becasue i installed windows 7, i'm not really sure.




Wrench97 said:


> No we didn't change the speed just the voltage they run on.
> 
> I'm thinking we should set it back down and bump the NB(northbridge) chipset voltage up 1 step, probably 0.01v or 0.02v in the same menu section of the bios.


Alright, i'll try. Not really sure what to edit, but if i find something that matches something "northbridge" related, i'll go for it.
EDIT: Didn't find anything like that, care to explain? 

Oh, and sorry for my triple-post earlier


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No problem, I believe it'll be right under the dram voltage labeled NB chipset.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Wrench97 said:


> No problem, I believe it'll be right under the dram voltage labeled NB chipset.


Hold on, i'll get you a picture. It doesn't look like the one in your post earlier.

Edit: Here it is.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

MCH(Northbridge) is what you're looking for.

ICH is the Southbridge


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

First step up from 1.100 is 1.112, which is now what it's on.

Edit: 300th post, yay opcorn:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's good.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

The two latest are after the change. They should be dated from today.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

3b and 7e, changing the voltage on the ram and the MCH didn't make any difference. 
The ram has been replaced, the video card swapped, it's looking like a motherboard failure.
Have you checked the capacitors for any signs of domed tops, leakage, loose or missing cans? > Badcaps.net - How To Identify


```
SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff80002fee2bb, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff88009beddd0, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!ObDereferenceSecurityDescriptor+2b
fffff800`02fee2bb f00fb14e10      lock cmpxchg dword ptr [rsi+10h],ecx

CONTEXT:  fffff88009beddd0 -- (.cxr 0xfffff88009beddd0)
.cxr 0xfffff88009beddd0
rax=0000000000340031 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000340030
rdx=0000000000000001 rsi=000000000007ffe0 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002fee2bb rsp=fffff88009bee7b0 rbp=fffffa8006a76630
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000000000000
r11=0000000000000656 r12=0000000000000001 r13=fffffa800557a000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=fffff8a001042d40
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010206
nt!ObDereferenceSecurityDescriptor+0x2b:
fffff800`02fee2bb f00fb14e10      lock cmpxchg dword ptr [rsi+10h],ecx ds:002b:00000000`0007fff0=????????
.cxr
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 0000000000000000 to fffff80002fee2bb
************************************************************************************************************************************
SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (7e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Arguments:
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff8800fdb4a65, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: fffff880059fe8a8, Exception Record Address
Arg4: fffff880059fe100, Context Record Address

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
+3166666361336539
fffff880`0fdb4a65 ??              ???

EXCEPTION_RECORD:  fffff880059fe8a8 -- (.exr 0xfffff880059fe8a8)
.exr 0xfffff880059fe8a8
Cannot read Exception record @ fffff880059fe8a8

CONTEXT:  fffff880059fe100 -- (.cxr 0xfffff880059fe100)
.cxr 0xfffff880059fe100
Unable to read context, Win32 error 0n30
.cxr

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002c9ecf9 to fffff880043d39c2
```


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

I did just now, and in order to check them all i had to remove the GTS and when i plugged it back in, the computer went into an endless turn on - turn off loop. I then reattached my GTX but when i turned it on, but nothing appeared on the screen.

Regarding the capacitors, my dad and i are unsure if one of them is broken, but it does show some small signs of being it(It's mildly inflated, or it's just attached on higher ground). We're taking photos and sending it to a friend of my dad who's really good at computers. Do you want to see them too?

I'm now posting from a laptop.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes lets see the picts.
Often if one as leaked all you can see is crusty looking substance on the board and or cap.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Really wanted to add the picture i took with my phone, because as bad quality as it is, at least it doesn't make all the capacitors look bad.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is the top on this one flat and it just the reflection or is it bumped up?


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

It is relatively flat. But it's hard to tell for me, really, cause i have no experience within that area. :/

I mean, i suppose there are some that are less inflated, but i wouldn't really call that one inflated either.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There is no sign that it poped, the lines you see on the tops are relief stampings the idea is that if the cap shorts or over heats instead of popping the weakened cross will allow the top to open up and release the electrolytic fluid under very low pressure, I do not see any signs of leakage. 

Here's one of the better examples I've come across.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah, i've checked the whole thing, no fluid. And it won't even go out of the endless loop anymore, even when i changed back to the GTX.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm looking for a new motherboard, but i don't think anyone sells LGA755 anymore...

(sorry for double-post btw)

Edit: What about these?

Number 1

Number 2


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does tapping F8 do anything?

If not unplug the hard drive and see if it will boot to the bios setup screens.

Then try booting to the windows disc to see if 
a) boots and stays running
b) reads the disc.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

ThaKeeper said:


> I'm looking for a new motherboard, but i don't think anyone sells LGA755 anymore...
> 
> (sorry for double-post btw)
> 
> ...


The Intel P43 is the better choice, the 975 boards are 2 closer to 3 generations older.

All you are going to find is G41 or the rare P43 most still on the market take DDR3 ram not DDR2.

Another consideration is complete refresh to a 1155 socket MB, Ram, CPU.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Wrench97 said:


> Does tapping F8 do anything?
> 
> If not unplug the hard drive and see if it will boot to the bios setup screens.
> 
> ...


The screen doesn't receive any signal from the computer, and it automatically turns itself off after 8 seconds and then turns on again for another 8 seconds and then that just loops.



Wrench97 said:


> The Intel P43 is the better choice, the 975 boards are 2 closer to 3 generations older.
> 
> All you are going to find is G41 or the rare P43 most still on the market take DDR3 ram not DDR2.
> 
> Another consideration is complete refresh to a 1155 socket MB, Ram, CPU.


Oh, right. Didn't notice that it only took DDR3. Will a micro-ATX board fit?

I'd really like to just buy it all new, but i don't have a job at the moment. I am a student, but i have applied for two jobs, and i will get the results in 4 weeks.

I could try to just replace the one i have: Looks the same to me.

Or, i also found two that supports DDR2: This one is MicroATX though.

This one too, actually.

As i asked above, will they fit?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

ECS(Elite Group) boards are very low quality.
The Intel Q45 board should work it depends on your case more the anything almost all cases can mount Atx and mAtx boards.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm considering buying this: You should use translate.

It's an upgrade pack with a new motherboard, CPU and RAM.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The FX-6100 is a good bump up from your current CPU, the motherboard and the ram are also good.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Wrench97 said:


> The FX-6100 is a good bump up from your current CPU, the motherboard and the ram are also good.


Thanks for the feedback, i think i'll order it later today 

Will update on how it goes after I've installed it.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Alright! New parts installed!

Is there a way to uninstall the old chipset and cpu drivers?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not really, a start up repair should do what you need though.
>> Here's How to Run Windows 7 Startup Repair | Windows 7 Support


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Wrench97 said:


> Not really, a start up repair should do what you need though.
> >> Here's How to Run Windows 7 Startup Repair | Windows 7 Support


Do i really have to uninstall the old ones, though? I mean, it runs well now.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If it's running well let it be.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Wrench97 said:


> If it's running well let it be.


Alright, thank you so much for the help, i really appreciate it! :flowers:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Anytime that's why we're here.


----------

